# Booms British Blast Log



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Here I will be logging my 3.5 weeks prep to the UKBFF British Championships.

As some of you know, I had not planned on doing the British and had plans of expanding the family and enjoying some time trianing and dieting a bit more normally until the misses was pregnant. Well we have both decided that I should go for it, no matter what the outcome.

I have had 3 days off the diet, eating what ever I have fancied. I have put on only 8lbs since Sunday.

Diet is back to normal as of today. Macros are as follows at the moment but are likly to change daily, (PROTEIN 250, CARBS 180, FATS 40-50) as I am going to be incoroprating re-feeds as I do not want to flatten out to much as I am already pretty much stage condition. I want to try and burn another % or 2 BF (I hold a little bf in my lower abs) and come in even more conditioned but this time fill out more.

Training will remain very much the same but I am going to add in some extra trap and bicep work, I may or may not add in some bent over rows (this probably wont make any difference at this stage but I want to play around with it to see if it helps thickness on the day)

Cardio is set currently to 40 minutes fasted in the AM and 20 mins before my last meal every day, I will adjust this as needed up or down.

I will be running a short ester blast this time as not to waste anytime after the show to get back to the plan of baby making!

1.5 X ML ROHM 1 RIP ED - TOTAL 750MG TEST, 655MG TREN, 655MG(955 WITH ADDED GSX) MAST, A WEEK

1 X ML SPHINX PRIMO ED AS OF SATURDAY - 700 MG A WEEK

1 X ML GSX MAST PROP M/W/F (a friend gave me so I may as well use it) 300MG A WEEK

100MG WINNIE ED

100MG VAR ED

100MG PROV ED

12.5MG AROMASIN ED (ADJUSTED IF NEEDED) WILL MOVE TO 12.5MG -25MG ED IN PEAK WEEK

I will be jabbing with a slin pin into the quad every day, makes life so much easier this way. Did my first jab this morning and it went so well that I wanted to do it again right after!!

If i feel the need I may open up another site, maybe chest or delts.

Diet for today is as below:

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Wednesday, September 14, 2016





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 300 ml

150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Add Food

Quick Tools


150

3

0

31

1,000

3



Meal 2
 
Morrisons - British Chicken Breast Fillets, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Fresh Potato Wedges With Parsely Dressing, 300 g

183

31

3

5

0

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


413

31

8

50

0

7



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 300 g

183

31

3

5

0

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


413

31

8

50

0

7



Meal 4
 
Morrisons - British Chicken Breast Fillets, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Sainsburys - Thai Jasmine Rice Microwaveable, 250 g

438

90

5

9

192

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


668

90

10

54

192

0



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Potato Wedges With Parsley, 300 g

183

31

3

5

0

7



Add Food

Quick Tools


413

31

8

50

0

7






 
Totals

2,057

186

34

235

1,192

24



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

643

84

26

35

1,108

54




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

So yesterday was back, biceps and traps

2 x warm up sets on pull ups

Lat pull down, 15, 12, 10, 8 last set triple drop set, increased weight each time

Seated close row, 15, 12, 10, 8 last set triple drop set, increased weight each time (up to 120kg)

Seated wide row, 3 x 15 pause reps, working on stretch and squeeze with 1 second hold

Straight arm pull down, 15, 12, 10, 8 last set triple drop set, increased weight each time up to 65kg

Barbell shrugs, 15, 12, 10, 8, drop set at the end, worked up to 140kg (felt weak here)

Bicep curls, 15, 12, 10, last set drop set, went from 10kg, 12kg, 15kg and back down

Then I went and hit legs at another gym in Bicester before going for a deans diner double mexican chicken burger and fries, with a oreo, peanut butter and nutella shake

Leg extensions, 15 reps, adding 2 plates at a time until we could do no more, worked up to full stack with 10 reps

Leg Press 4 x 12 worked up to about 140kg

Lying leg curls 15 reps adding 2 plates at a time, until we could do no more and then finished with a drop set at the end

Seated calve raises, 35, 30, 25, 20, 15, 12 adding 2 plates at a time/

I slept like a baby last night for the first time in ages, I am not sure if it was the double session or the amount of food I have been eating bu it felt good!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Tonight I am going to do some more back, just work on some detail, maybe throw in some bent over rows and some hammer curls perhaps.

maybe do some more standing calve raises as I did not really feel the got worked as hard as they should of last night with the seated raises.

I will update with the workout this evening.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm really glad you're doing the finals mate!

Come in fuller with the same condition and you'll make waves.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Reading with interest.

Stupid question: Do they not test athletes at the British Finals; or do they just say they do?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I'm really glad you're doing the finals mate!
> 
> Come in fuller with the same condition and you'll make waves.


 Thanks mate.

I will load more fats the night before and in the morning running up to the show. I am going to run 4 days at 100g of carbs before the peak week depletion days this time (last time I only did two) this will allow me to get away with even more I hope and come in just as dry and hard!

Going for 800g carbs on the Thursday, 500-600g on the Friday and then my last meal will be 4 homemade burgers, made with 12-15% fat beef, lactose free cheese and some fatty frozen wedges and peanut butter. Then in the morning, 2 x breakfast bagels, 4 hash browns and a burger and fries 2 hours before stage. This is not fixed of course but its around there.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Following along as ever!

Will be interesting to see how your diet and manipulations pan out this time, given you seem to think you need more fats and food etc!

bonne chance!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

GPRIM said:


> Reading with interest.
> 
> Stupid question: Do they not test athletes at the British Finals; or do they just say they do?


 There is no mention of it that I know of. There are a few tested events on the UKBFF events calendar but this is not one of them as far as I am aware.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Following along as ever!
> 
> Will be interesting to see how your diet and manipulations pan out this time, given you seem to think you need more fats and food etc!
> 
> bonne chance!


 Defo needed more fats, sodium and carbs on show day.

Within minutes of eating my five guys I looked like I should of on stage. The whole process is a learning curve. Its part of the fun.

I will load just carbs on the Thursday, Carbs all day Friday and the Fats in the evening in my last meal (low sodium)

Saturdays load will be breakfast bagels, hash browns and a burger and fries before stage (high sodium)

I have looked over the winners from last year, and whilst a few of them did have very good conditioning, for the most part the winners were more full and larger guys.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Defo needed more fats, sodium and carbs.
> 
> Within minutes of eating my five guys I looked like I should of on stage. The whole process is a learning curve. Its part of the fun.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like a good plan.

whilst doing cardio I've watched the Christian Guzman (love him or hate him - his videos I find informative) competition prep video logs, and on the day of his show that he won, he was up early in a breakfast place stuffing his face with pancakes, hashbrowns an omelette, syrups and milkshake.

Then he was munching rice cakes and peanut butter cleverly so often, especially when pumping. One of his friends are burgers, it's all about knowing and learning what works for you.

you seem to have learnt now (you still looked quality in my opinion).


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Sounds like a good plan.
> 
> whilst doing cardio I've watched the Christian Guzman (love him or hate him - his videos I find informative) competition prep video logs, and on the day of his show that he won, he was up early in a breakfast place stuffing his face with pancakes, hashbrowns an omelette, syrups and milkshake.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate.

The lack of water caught me of guard and as they day went on my biceps and legs went very flat. The extra soidum carbs and fats would of held water inside the muscle I think and had me looking much better.

I may be completely wrong and turn up like a broken dam, but only testing it will find out and honestly so long as you are in great condtion anyway, not much can make you look beyond repair so long as you can pose right


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone had any experience with Superdrol, just in general and or pre contest?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Has anyone had any experience with Superdrol, just in general and or pre contest?


 Yes

dry gains, shut my appetite down a fair bit, massive strength gains off 25mg. Way more potent in comparison to dbol in my experience.

i used black label, but there's a thread on tmuscle that talks about all the good latest ones.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Yes
> 
> dry gains, shut my appetite down a fair bit, massive strength gains off 25mg. Way more potent in comparison to dbol in my experience.
> 
> i used black label, but there's a thread on tmuscle that talks about all the good latest ones.


 Interesting, thanks for that.

How long did you run it for?


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

3 weeks or so, they recommend up to 4. But I was bulking and it was a serious effort eating circa 5k cals a day with it.

Pump is insane. Look into taurine for back pump and cramping.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> 3 weeks or so, they recommend up to 4. But I was bulking and it was a serious effort eating circa 5k cals a day with it.
> 
> Pump is insane. Look into taurine for back pump and cramping.


 Okay cool. Was interested in it for the dryness and fullness it gives (or so I hear)


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Def fullness but won't dry you like winny in my experience.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Decided to take the day off today.

I haven't had a day off since before the show or since the show and I smashed legs and back yesterday so the rest will do me good.

Back to it tomorrow.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Decided to take the day off today.
> 
> I haven't had a day off since before the show or since the show and I smashed legs and back yesterday so the rest will do me good.
> 
> Back to it tomorrow.


 I think it's the small back-offs like this where you've been missing a trick mate :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> I think it's the small back-offs like this where you've been missing a trick mate :thumb


 You are properly right.

I need to take more forced days off in think. I train harder than most people anyway but I don't think I do. For example I trained with a guy from the gym the other day who is a big heavy leg lifter. He squats and deads by poundage and has huge quads and over all leg development. Anyway, I out him through my leg workout 2 weeks out from the show so it was tapered back a bit and he couldn't walk for a week...literally took him a week to recover lol.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Dropped around 3lbs of the weight I had added since show day this morning.

40 minutes fasted cardio this morning done. Just a fast walk with the dog, felt nice to be back doing it to be fair, I love the fresh air and time to clear your head and think. I am going to be doing 20 minutes before my last meal tonight too, at least until I get back to stage weight, I will then look at things and adjust.

Feeling a bit tired and lethargic today but I think that should settle a bit when my body adjusts to the lower calories/carbs again. Until then plenty of coffee.

I have got some Zion Labs T5 given to me by a mate who did not like them so I am going to add them in before fasted cardio when I start struggling, hopefully this should help with some extra fat loss too.

Has anyone had any experience with these, using them in the AM for cardio and or in the PM pre workout? Can you sleep after?

I was running clen in the last few weeks of prep, I have dropped this out for now. I will add it back in for the last 2 weeks though, just to help with that last final push to get another digit down (I am aiming for 4% this time - using calipers yes so not the most accurate but I have had it measured a few times by the same person, same method and using the exact same points on the body so it works as a reference at least)

Diet for today is below:

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Thursday, September 15, 2016





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Morrisons - British Chicken Breast Fillets, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Porridge Oats, 80 g

298

47

6

10

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

47

11

55

0

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Porridge Oats, 80 g

298

47

6

10

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

47

11

55

0

1



Meal 4
 
Morrisons - British Chicken Breast Fillets, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Porridge Oats, 80 g

298

47

6

10

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

47

11

55

0

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Porridge Oats, 80 g

298

47

6

10

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

47

11

55

0

1






 
Totals

2,312

192

44

261

1,333

8



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

388

78

16

9

967

70




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Throwback Thursday to some lift lighting the day of the show


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

25lbs up from show day, time to reel it back in lol!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

MjSingh92 said:


> 25lbs up from show day, time to reel it back in lol!


 You are?

HAHAH that is mad

I managed to pack away about 15k calories over the 2.5 days and Only put on about 8lbs

The water is slowly coming off and I kid you not I swear my abs are actually starting to look leaner than they were.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> You are?
> 
> HAHAH that is mad
> 
> ...


 Yeah bro. 
I did a 10k challenge which accidentally was 14K because i mistaken the remaining cals for the actual cals on the day lol.

Then tuesday and wednesday just been eating anything and everything!

Back on the grind today. Cardio and Cals ....6 days to drop all the s**t before we hit ZANTE


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

It will all be water weight anyway mate so I would just drop carbs low for a few days and up water to about 8l, you will be back to stage condition in no time.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

in for this you fat fcker! And well done on the 2nd place mate, made up for you.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> It will all be water weight anyway mate so I would just drop carbs low for a few days and up water to about 8l, you will be back to stage condition in no time.


 yeah man, didnt get a chance to see or say hello on show day but congrats on your placing man! full support for the finals mate.

Whats your review of your first show?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Chelsea said:


> in for this you fat fcker! And well done on the 2nd place mate, made up for you.


 Glad to see your support 



MjSingh92 said:


> yeah man, didnt get a chance to see or say hello on show day but congrats on your placing man! full support for the finals mate.
> 
> Whats your review of your first show?


 It was a bit rushed and the organisation was not the best. They told us to be back stage half an hour before we were meant to be on and we ended up been called back about an hour before they had said. I was not even in the venue I was eating my last meal down the road so it was nuts and panicked.

The guys back stage were very friendly though and they made me feel more relaxed. Not as run ragged as I though although some of the guys just could not be bothered!

Overall a good first show, I am hooked and I know now that is what I want to do for sure. After the British, no matter what happens I will be taking some time off to focus on family and getting the misses pregnant. I will then do a proper off season and come back hopefully late next year or the year after and start doing some real damage and make something of it properly. Well that is the plan anyway.


----------



## MjSingh92 (May 18, 2016)

BoomTime said:


> Glad to see your support
> 
> It was a bit rushed and the organisation was not the best. They told us to be back stage half an hour before we were meant to be on and we ended up been called back about an hour before they had said. I was not even in the venue I was eating my last meal down the road so it was nuts and panicked.
> 
> ...


 Mate, i was second to last class of the day. No one was saying anything the stress and anxiety wasnt good - and they were an hour late from the morning.

I thought that too, when pumping up and stuff everyone just helped each other, sense of respect there for making it to that stage,

Looks like youve caught the competition bug too lol. Im taking time to have a proper off season, then coming back for muscular mens physique or the same class but with more mass and development. closer i got to the show i was thinking is the 5 mins on stage worth the 15 weeks of hell, but it so was, just a different kind of buzz!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Update:

Just did my first jab of ROHM RIP BLEND. I have got 30ml so i have decided I am just going to do 1.5ml a day. This will take me up to exactly 2 days before the show and give me the below (missing a jab tomorrow and starting on 1.5ml as of Saturday)

750MG TEST, 650MG TREN, 650MG MAST (I WILL THEN ADD IN 3ML OF MAST PROP A WEEK TAKING THE MAST TO 950)

I will start jabbing the Primo on Saturday as this will then give me 20 days at 100mg per day (700 a week) and take me again to 2 days right before show.

Happy days.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Todays workout is as follows.

Will update with weights later this evening when I get back into the gym.

Looking forward to the gym tonight despite the fact I am very tired. I think its the Tren Ace kicking in making me feel sort of god like.

I have switched my training style to heavier weights with the first sets being used as warm up sets, and then adding drop sets on the end.

I am hoping this will help me remain fuller and give me some density back. Not going to go for mental reps and super sets like I have been, just balls to the wall heavy sets.

If I feel the need I will add in some burner or finishing sets.



REAR CABLE FLIES (15,12,10,10)

SMITH PRESS (1WU,12,10, 8 LAST SET DS)

SIDE CABLE RAISES (15,12,10,10 LAST SET DS)

INCLINE DB PRESS (15,12,10 LAST SET DS)

HIGH CABLE FLIES (25,20,15,10 LAST SET DS)

CABLE ROPE PUSH DOWN (25,20,15,12,12 LAST SET DS)

V BAR PUSH DOWN (25,20,15,12,12 LAST SET DS)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Workout was really good today despite lack of energy.

I could defo feel the extra aggression from the tren ace.

Really looking forward to leaning right back out again now and lifting some heavier weights as my motivation and drive is at an all time high.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

I have managed to get hold of 20ml of mast prop so I am going to up the dose of that too.

Total mast dose will be 1555mg each week. (655 from the rip and then I am adding 3ml ml a week in M/W/F so an extra 300mg every 3 days totalling 900mg.

It may seem a lot but this is only a 3 week blast cycle and I am coming off after this for a good break while I concentrate on getting the misses pregnant. Besides anything I can do to give me the edge at the British is a good thing.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I have managed to get hold of 20ml of mast prop so I am going to up the dose of that too.
> 
> ...


 You'll be as hard and dry as a rock with this protocol. Should def post pics along the way as I reckon you're literally going to change daily, or even by the hour!!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I have managed to get hold of 20ml of mast prop so I am going to up the dose of that too.
> 
> ...


 Are you coming off AAS to conceive buddy?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> You'll be as hard and dry as a rock with this protocol. Should def post pics along the way as I reckon you're literally going to change daily, or even by the hour!!


 I will start with the pictures probably 2 weeks out (the week before peak week) I amy do a few tomorrow morning after fasted cardio though just to get a better idea of where I am now.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Are you coming off AAS to conceive buddy?


 I am indeed.

Very similar protocol to what you used the first time mate.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Food for today is as follows:





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Morrisons - British Chicken Breast Fillets, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Porridge Oats, 80 g

298

47

6

10

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

47

11

55

0

1



Meal 3
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Porridge Oats, 80 g

 298

47

6

10

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

47

11

55

0

1



Meal 4
 
Morrisons - British Chicken Breast Fillets, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Porridge Oats, 80 g

298

47

6

10

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

47

11

55

0

1



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Morrisons - Porridge Oats, 80 g

298

47

6

10

0

1



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

47

11

55

0

1






 
Totals

2,312

192

44

261

1,333

8



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

388

78

16

9

967

70




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry

I also had this for breakfast as its leg day, I am doing double cardio and its leg day! Brutal Leg day today










This mornings condtion, just under 2lbs above stage weight and still carrying excess water, so all in all I am leaner already than show day.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> I am indeed.
> 
> Very similar protocol to what you used the first time mate.


 I start it again on Monday lad. Go to the PCT section I have started a journal up. Will be logging how I feel going through PCT etc. and if there is success.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/292172-my-fertility-log/?do=embed


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/292172-my-fertility-log/?do=embed


 Will give it a read mate and in for that.

I will be logging mine as well.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Today is leg day number 2, focusing on hamstrings and calves. Workout is as follows:



THURSDAY - LEGS 2 (H & C FOCUS)

2 X WARM UP SETS LEG EXTENSIONS

2 X WARM UP SETS LYING LEG CURL

BB STIFF LEG DEADLIFT (1WU,20,15,12,10,8 LAST SET DS)

LYING LEG CURLS (25,20,15,12,10 LAST SET DS)

HACK SQUAT (5X5)

HACK CALVE RAISE (30,25,20,15,10,8)

SEATED CALVE RAISE (30,25,20,15,10,8)

LEG EXTENSION (25,20,15,12,10 LAST SET DROP SET)


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Legs got a proper pasting today.

Started with 2 warm up sets on leg extensions and lying leg curls.

Then on to stiff leg deads. 8 working sets working up from 100kg x 20 reps to 160 kg for 8 reps then a quadruple drop set.

Much the same for lying keg curls and then 5 X 5 hack squat. Standing calve raises with about 6 drop sets and then some leg extensions to finish off.

The closest I have been to vomiting in a long timw


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Woke up feeling utter crap today.

My legs are in pieces and I fell utterly exhausted.

I got up drank a litre of water and then shot 1.5ML OF RIP BLEND AND 1ML OF SPHINX PRIMO and then Still 40 minutes fasted cardio. Went in smooth as silk. The best way to jab I have found is by using a normal green and normal barrel to draw up the oils, then pop the syringe (and its contents) in to a cup of boiling water for about a minute. I then switch to a orange Insulin pin and go into the quad. No pain, not hassle and because at this stage I am so lean it goes right into the muscle.

Really looking forward to seeing how it all feels when it kicks in and levels build up.

Has anyone experience insane like aggression about an hour after jabbing Tren Ace and Test ace?

Its Back, Traps and Biceps today. Will still be giving it my all.

I am off to Atlas tomorrow for an insane full body workout before hitting up Five Guys for my final cheat meal of the British prep.

It will then be 21 days of solid diet, with one or two calculated re feeds added in when and if they are needed.

I am going to get my BF done next week and see if we have managed to shed any more since show day. I would be happy with 0.5-1% to be honest at this stage.

Today's back workout looks like this.



SATURDAY - PULL 2

1 X WARM UP SETS ON PULL UPS

BEHIND LAT PULL DOWN (20,15,12,10)

SEATED WIDE ROW (20,15,12,10 LAST SET DS)

STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN (20,15,12,10 LAST SET DS)

BB SHRUGS (1WU,15,12,10,10,8 LAST SET DS)

DB SHURGS LEANTY FORWARD (20,15,12,10)

CABLE CURL (20,15,12,10 LAST SET DS)

REVERSE GRIP CABLE CURL (20,15,12,10 LAST SET DS)


Today's food looks like this:

*
Your Food Diary For:
*

Saturday, September 17, 2016





Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g




Meal 1

Calories

kcal


Carbs

g


Fat

g


Protein

g


Sodium

mg


Sugar

g

 
Go Nutrition - Liquid Egg Whites, 400 ml

200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Add Food

Quick Tools


200

4

0

41

1,333

4



Meal 2
 
Aldi - 5% Mince Beef, 150 g

155

1

6

25

0

0



Morrisons - Microwave Thai Jasmine Rice, 125 grams

223

49

1

4

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


378

50

7

29

0

0



Meal 3
 
Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 150 g

182

0

6

31

291

0



Morrisons - Microwave Thai Jasmine Rice, 125 grams

223

49

1

4

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


405

49

7

35

291

0



Meal 4
 
Morrison - British Minced Beef Steak (Typically Less Than 5% Fat), 150 g

182

0

6

31

291

0



Sainsburys - Thai Jasmine Rice Microwaveable, 125 g

219

45

2

5

96

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


401

45

8

36

387

0



Meal 5
 
Add Food

Quick Tools
















Meal 6
 
Morrisons - Porridge Oats, 80 g

298

47

6

10

0

1



Morrison - Chicken Breast Fillet, 150 g

230

0

5

45

0

0



Add Food

Quick Tools


528

47

11

55

 0

1






 
Totals

1,912

195

33

196

2,011

5



Your Daily Goal

2,700

270

60

270

2,300

78



Remaining

788

75

27

74

289

73




When you're finished logging all foods and exercise for this day, click here:

Complete This Entry


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I have loaded up enough pins for a week at a time. Just to save time in the morning and to save messing about when I am tired and on my arse. It means I can just fire it in and get out and do my cardio. The cardio also doubles up as a way to make sure I don't get pip.

Jabbing regime is currently as follows:

Mon-Sunday 1.5ml one rip, 1ml primo

M/W/F 3 x ml masteron prop


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Woke up feeling utter crap today.
> 
> ...


 A very low looking calorie day for you pal!

I can say that Androxine tren suspension is the only compound I literally feel super aggressive from about an hour post jab. Seriously gives immense mental focus and extra strength aggression in the gym.

youre on a fair old whack of hormones which prob explains the heightened aggression, or maybe you have got your hands on some overdosed tren ace (not a bad thing) do love the tren! Def my fave compound, alongside some winstrol when cutting!

You bloody love five guys, I've never been, so that's something that will need to change, but will need to work hard to earn that as a treat. Had a new lowest weigh in on this cut 1.2lbs lost over night (I think we both know what is doing this - TM Dnp is very good at just one tab a day).


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I have loaded up enough pins for a week at a time. Just to save time in the morning and to save messing about when I am tired and on my arse. It means I can just fire it in and get out and do my cardio. The cardio also doubles up as a way to make sure I don't get pip.
> 
> Jabbing regime is currently as follows:
> 
> ...


 Have you done this before? Sure I read ages ago about bits of stopper disintegrating and contaminating oil?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Have you done this before? Sure I read ages ago about bits of stopper disintegrating and contaminating oil?


 I have done it before yes, I took a number of loaded syringes on holiday, no problem what so ever.

I have heard the same been thrown around, but I cant see how this would happen they are designed to hold all sorts of chemicals for different periods of time, I cant see the medical companies making any syringes with material that might break down.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Update:

I am thinking of running another short blast of DNP for a few days, probably start today and finish in 5-7 days time so I have enough time before show for it to completely leave the system, fill out and get inside out lean! I have 2 packs in the goodie box and 1. This is prep for the British and I feel I may as well try everything. and 2. I will be coming off for a good while after this cycle so at least some of it needs using up!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> A very low looking calorie day for you pal!
> 
> I can say that Androxine tren suspension is the only compound I literally feel super aggressive from about an hour post jab. Seriously gives immense mental focus and extra strength aggression in the gym.
> 
> ...


 That is about right for me in terms of carbs at the moment mate.

I will probably add some fats in at some point, but I like to save these only for when I am literally desperate and the brain function starts to take a turn (your brain is fuelled with fats not carbs)


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Update:
> 
> I am thinking of running another short blast of DNP for a few days, probably start today and finish in 5-7 days time so I have enough time before show for it to completely leave the system, fill out and get inside out lean! I have 2 packs in the goodie box and 1. This is prep for the British and I feel I may as well try everything. and 2. I will be coming off for a good while after this cycle so at least some of it needs using up!


 Mate it's the British, chuck everything including the kitchen sink in and chill after!

loving this log btw


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Mate it's the British, chuck everything including the kitchen sink in and chill after!
> 
> loving this log btw


 Those are my thoughts exactly. Run it for just enough time to shed a little more bf but not so long that it hinders my workouts and flatten me out to much.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just got back from the gym. Absolutely ball bagged.

2 warm up sets on pull ups

Lat pull down, 12 plates x 20, 14 plates x 15, 15 plates x 12, 16 plates x 10 quadruple drop set.

Seated wide row, same as above,

Straight arm pull down. 45kg x 20, 50kg x 15, 55kg x 12, 60kg x 10 drop set 60, 40, 30, 20

Barbell shrugs between 12 and 15 reps working up to 160 and triple drop set down

I had to cut biceps short as I needed to pick the misses up. But got 4 sets to fail on cable bicep curl and a super set of reverse cable curls.

It's a full body workout at atlas tomorrow anyway so they will get it hard there any way.

My stomach looks tighter and my abs have new lines that they did not even have on show day, so when the water comes off and I dry out I know I will be leaner.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Just got back from the gym. Absolutely ball bagged.
> 
> 2 warm up sets on pull ups
> 
> ...


 I can see veins I've never seen before in my biceps and pecs, need the abs to tighten a bit more to get the veins all there as well.

Youll notice that I store more fat on upper abs as to lower, I'm often told this and that its weird.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> I can see veins I've never seen before in my biceps and pecs, need the abs to tighten a bit more to get the veins all there as well.
> 
> Youll notice that I store more fat on upper abs as to lower, I'm often told this and that its weird.


 I wouldn't say it's strange but it certainly is the opposite to most. We all store and hold it in different orders though and we all have different levels of utilisation of stored fat and carbs when we excercise. At a guess it will be water on your abs. That could be what is stopping you swing the veins more


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Mate did the Kent classic and came 3rd holding a lot of water. Since then he's really dialled it in for the British and that extra time has allowed him to improve...

Yeah the Brits are gonna be tough but you've gotta give your all.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Mate did the Kent classic and came 3rd holding a lot of water. Since then he's really dialled it in for the British and that extra time has allowed him to improve...
> 
> Yeah the Brits are gonna be tough but you've gotta give your all.


 I got a 2nd and the feedback was that there was no one in any class all day that had the condtion I had! Go figure. I have always been told condtion wins shows. This time I will be dryer, harder and fuller, I'm going to make it impossible to misplace me this time. Top 6 would be my goal.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

#teamshouldof

ALL jokes aside Liam was looking huge and his structure, back and legs were all on point. Well deserved.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Still feeling really under the weather. Half of my team at work have been off for a little under a week (4 out of the 6) with horrible migraines muscle aches, general man flu. I am hoping it's not that.

Still managed 40 minutes fasted cardio and today marks the final cheat meal of this prep (calculated refeeds will be added when and if needed but no cheats) so to make sure I earn my 2 x bacon double cheeseburgers and fries from Five Guys me and a good friend are off to Atlas first for a full body workout....safe to say it will depelete me.

Workout is as follows:

ALL 3 SETS OF 15, 12, 10, WITH 1 WARM UP SET

SHOULDER MACHINE PRESS
SMITH PRESS
LATERAL RAISE

DECLINE PRESS MACHINE
PEC DEC
FLAT DUMBELL PRESS

SHRUGS MACHINE
REAR SMITH SHRUGS
BARBELL SHRUGS

DORIAN LAT PULL DOWN
SEATED CLOSE ROW
SMITH MACHINE ROWS
HAMMER ROW

V BAR PUSH DOWN
REVERSE GRIP PUSH DOWN
DIP MACHINE

CABLE ROPE CURL
EZ BAR CURL
BICEP CURL MACHINE

LEG EXTENSIONS
LYING LEG CURLS
HACK SQUAT

STANDING CALVE RAISES
SEATED CALVE RAISES

I may take a day off tomorrow if I am still feeling rough, although in the past I have found if I just train through it it does get better. I know some will say this is stupid but it has worked for ME in the past. If I am completely on my arse I will rest.

Going to run a few days of TM DNP at 500mg as of tonight. Just a few days to drop another few lbs. It's the new batch and it's just as potent as the last lot, I am told.

A member on here is running it and has lost just under 4lbs in 2 days!!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Still feeling really under the weather. Half of my team at work have been off for a little under a week (4 out of the 6) with horrible migraines muscle aches, general man flu. I am hoping it's not that.
> 
> ...


 Maybe the cheat foods will help snap you out of it and give your immune system a boost... It's the last thing you need so I would really consider a rest day if you don't feel great as you say tomorrow. Don't run yourself into the ground too much!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Maybe the cheat foods will help snap you out of it and give your immune system a boost... It's the last thing you need so I would really consider a rest day if you don't feel great as you say tomorrow. Don't run yourself into the ground too much!


 Smashed the workout. It was hard to start with but once I got going it was of the best workouts I have had in ages. Mind muscle connection was perfect, paused explosive reps, drop sets and super sets. Then smashed the below and I feel much better. For now anyway!!

Going to take the dog for a walk for 30 minutes and then have some chicken, gravy and mash.

I have some pretty nasty PIP in my left quad. I think it's because I went in a bit to much to the right of the leg and a bit high. It's got better since this morning after some ibuprofen.

Hot bath should sort the rest out.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

So I had the cheat meal last night and a bit of ice cream and a few cookies last night and woke up a lb lighter. Happy days .

That said, I am feeling fairly crap this morning. Achy, tired, a bit of a stomach bug and a bit chesty. I will see how I feel as the day goes on and decide if I train or not.

It is chest, shoulders and triceps. My chest is a very strong point for me so I could probably focus on shoulders and triceps only if push comes to shove but I am inclined to do my best to get to the gym. It is the British after all. We will see.

1.5 ml of rohm rip blend and 3 x ml of gsx mast prop going in shortly ( 2 separate jabs in the quad) I may even do the rip in my chest to open up a new site. Thoughts? I have jabbed chest a few times a few years back with test prop and never had any issues.

One thing to add, I don't know if it's the Test, Tren Ace or Primo but it's like I can feel a mind muscle connection even when just sat on the sofa. All I can think about is reps and paused reps for some reason.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Update:

Just jabbed 1.5ml ROHM Rip Blend and 1ml Spinx Primo into my left pec. I slipped when pulling out so I am expecting a little bit of muscle trauma and some PIP from that.

Along with that I jabbed 3ml of GSX Mast Prop into my right quad, that went in perfectly.

Jumped in the shower, whacked it on hot, and massaged the areas after. I will update on PIP.

Slowly starting to feel a bit better (I think) hopefully with a few more meals in me and a sleep this morning/afternoon I will be feeling up to training. I am really keen to get in that gym and get the weights up and putting yesterdays cheat meal to good use.

Food for today:

M1: 400G EGG WHITES

M2: 150G LEAN STEAK MINCE, 100G OATS

M3: 150G LEAN STEAK MINCE, 100G OATS

M4: 150G LEAN STEAK MINCE, 100G OATS

M5: 200G CHICKEN, EITHER 250G JASMINE RICE, 100G OATS OR 600G MORRISONS WEDGES.

Today's work out is below:



TUESDAY - PUSH 1

TRISET WARM UP 3 X10

REAR RAISES (15,12,10,10)

DB PRESS (15,12,10,8 LAST SET DS)

SIDE RAISES (15,12,10,10 LAST SET DS)

HAMMER PRESS (1WU,12,10,8 LAST SET DS)

FLAT DB PRESS (12,10,8)

PEC DEC (20,15,12 LAST SET DS)

STRAIGHT BAR PUSH DOWN (25,20,15,12,10 LAST SET DS)

REVERSE GRIP PUSH DOWN (25,20,15,12,10 LAST SET DS)


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi mate - regarding your meals. steak and oats. Is that just plain steak on its own then a bowl of oat in water?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Hi mate - regarding your meals. steak and oats. Is that just plain steak on its own then a bowl of oat in water?


 Like this mate

I use oats purely because I get so hungry, and I have uncontrollable cravings at times. Oats keep me fuller for longer and I bang a bit of low sugar Jam in there for a bit of taste.

Same with my chicken and oats, I have a bit of mustard on the chicken and oats the same as above. I have in the past put chicken in with the oats. I also use Stevia drops to flavour the oats but I have ran out.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Update:

So I dragged my arse to the gym, and I am really glad I did. Feel much better for it.

I had 250g of jasmine rice and 150g of mince about an hour before and it perked me up a bit. So will be having less carbs in my next 2 meals. Probably a few packs of wedges (35g carbs each)

Got a great pump in my shoulders. Started on 25kg for 15 and then worked up to the 35kg dumbells up for 10 and then a triple drop set. Side raises, 4 sets with a triple drop set, hammer press up to 120kg and quadruple drop set and then smashed triceps.

This was the pre workout stack I used. If you haven't tried alpha mind yet, you should. Gives great focus and is stimulate free apart from a small amount of caffeine. Its a cognitive function supplement. I always have good workouts on it, no matter how tired and fatigued I am.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Update:
> 
> So I dragged my arse to the gym, and I am really glad I did. Feel much better for it.
> 
> ...


 Are your food weights cooked or uncooked? I always measure mine uncooked and 250g is a lot of rice lol


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> Are your food weights cooked or uncooked? I always measure mine uncooked and 250g is a lot of rice lol


 That's cooked buddy, I've copied boomtime and use the same jasmine rice packet from morrisons. It's seriously the nicest rice, 67p and ready in 2mins. I usually take half a pack though twice a day, as an alternative to oats. Lower calories, but doesn't keep me quite as full as oats.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Are your food weights cooked or uncooked? I always measure mine uncooked and 250g is a lot of rice lol


 Its cooked.

Its the microwave stuff from Morrisons.

Yes it works out far more expensive than buying normal rice and cooking it, but its so much easier, and the easier something is to do, the more likely you are to stick to it....and I cant cook rice to save my life.

In the off season I will move over to cooking it myself in more bulk, but in prep the easier life can be made the better.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Its cooked.
> 
> Its the microwave stuff from Morrisons.
> 
> ...


 I think I might invest in a proper rice cooker for my 'off season' onto the show. My Asian mates swear by them, I actually used to get a bag of Tilda or whatever, gave it to them, and they'd all get their mums or sisters to cook it (talking back in uni days) and send it back in huge tupaware. So much nicer than I could ever boil it for. (Always seasoned really nicely with saffron etc).


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> I think I might invest in a proper rice cooker for my 'off season' onto the show. My Asian mates swear by them, I actually used to get a bag of Tilda or whatever, gave it to them, and they'd all get their mums or sisters to cook it (talking back in uni days) and send it back in huge tupaware. So much nicer than I could ever boil it for. (Always seasoned really nicely with saffron etc).


 I will be using my slow cooker for one pot wonders. Would use itnow but I like to keep sodium and salt low as I am a sponge.

When its not so important in the off season, I will literally bang 4 chicken breast, 1kg of spuds , veggies, spices, and cook it the night before work and just split into 4 meals. No weighing needed. Oh what a life we dream of!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I will be using my slow cooker for one pot wonders. Would use itnow but I like to keep sodium and salt low as I am a sponge.
> 
> When its not so important in the off season, I will literally bang 4 chicken breast, 1kg of spuds , veggies, spices, and cook it the night before work and just split into 4 meals. No weighing needed. Oh what a life we dream of!


 I watched fouad abiad video today and he recommends in his off season, just buying whole chickens as cheaper, roasting them, and just eating half of one twice a day.

im with you on the slow cooker, got a Russell Hobbs, makes a good bolognaise and chilli con carne overnight too!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> I watched fouad abiad video today and he recommends in his off season, just buying who chickens as cheaper, roasting them, and just eating half of one twice a day.
> 
> im with you on the slow cooker, got a Russell Hobbs, makes a good bolognaise and chilli con carne overnight too!


 Not a bad idea, I don't like dark meat so much unless its a fresh cooked roast chicken. Saying that, you can even cook whole chickens in a slow cooker. Shove some Thyme, Lemon and Garlic in there with some spuds. Winning!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Not a bad idea, I don't like dark meat so much unless its a fresh cooked roast chicken. Saying that, you can even cook whole chickens in a slow cooker. Shove some Thyme, Lemon and Garlic in there with some spuds. Winning!


 Haha alright Mary berry!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I have decided I will use DNP for a few days.

I will be using the TM DNP @ 500mg. Its the new batch, hearing some crazy weight loss from a few members on here., and I loved the last lot so no need to change.

I want to bring my Glutes, Hamstrings and Upper Back a bit more for the British. Will run for about 5 days and then asses how I am looking/feeling.

I will keep double cardio in the same as I have been and hopefully that should get the last little layer of fat off.

Bring on the sweats.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I will be using my slow cooker for one pot wonders. Would use itnow but I like to keep sodium and salt low as I am a sponge.
> 
> When its not so important in the off season, I will literally bang 4 chicken breast, 1kg of spuds , veggies, spices, and cook it the night before work and just split into 4 meals. No weighing needed. Oh what a life we dream of!


 One of the only things I like about winter is dinners like stew, shepherds pie, beef brisket etc all cooked in a slow cooker and all great healthy foods. Might dust it off and get some brisket for Sunday


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> One of the only things I like about winter is dinners like stew, shepherds pie, beef brisket etc all cooked in a slow cooker and all great healthy foods. Might dust it off and get some brisket for Sunday


 Beef Bourgeoun (or however you spell it)

Slow cooled home made Jalfrezi and fajitas too. God!!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Beef Bourgeoun (or however you spell it)
> 
> Slow cooled home made Jalfrezi and fajitas too. God!!!


 Lol I know what you're talking about but I ain't got a clue how you spell it either and yeah that is a gooooood dinner

I go away again in Feb so don't wanna get too fat but it's gonna be hard to not eat loads of all that nice food


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

I am going to be running a small TM DNP log alongside my journal in here.

The aim here is to loose 4 or 5 lbs to really bring my glutes, hamstrings and upper back in and burn the small remaining amount of "puppy fat" om my lower abs for the British. These seem to be the last places I am holding body fat.

I will be using the new TM DNP at 500mg right from day one (I have used their DNP in the past with great results and I know my tolerance is good) I plan to use it for 5 days, depending on how much weight I loose and or based on how I am looking/feeling.

I have found in my experience that DNP works better with moderate carbs so I will set carbs to 200-250g a day (this is a small increase of 50g to what I would normally be on at this stage 3 weeks out) Protein will be 250-300g, and fats around 50g.

This will also give me some wiggle room when I drop the DNP.

I will be running T3 at 50mcg per day.

*DNP Log DAY 1*

Took 500mg literally right before I got into bed last night.

Woke up 3 or 4 times covered in sweat and with a bit if a dry mouth and throat. I always make sure I have some water next to the bed so when I wake up I can take a good guzzle and then back to bed.

I have a small desk fan sitting on a dresser at the bottom of the bed and I had to turn this on when I woke up the first time. Just on the lowest setting.

On first use I would say its even stronger than the last stuff I used (so I will heavily monitor how I am feeling/body temp etc)

Starting weight yesterday was 176.3.

Woke up this morning at 175 dead. 1.3lbs loss over night.

Feeling pretty tired this morning, but as mentioned yesterday I was not feeling 100% anyway.

I drink 1.5 litres mixed with some electrolytes and 450mg green tea every morning straight after I weigh in.

Off to do my 40-50 minutes cardio now with the dog, so will just be a fast walk. I will report back how it goes.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I am going to be running a small TM DNP log alongside my journal in here.
> 
> ...


 You're a fu**ing machine. How the he'll your gonna lose another 4-5lbs is beyond me but good luck sure you'll smash it


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> You're a fu**ing machine. How the he'll your gonna lose another 4-5lbs is beyond me but good luck sure you'll smash it


 1.3 down already mate.

I lost about 7lbs in peak week too. Water snd glycogen of course. I know a lot of guys who loose double that in the depletion phase.

Pictures from last night. Glutes are coming in strong despite the fact I am watery.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> 1.3 down already mate.
> 
> I lost about 7lbs in peak week too. Water snd glycogen of course. I know a lot of guys who loose double that in the depletion phase.
> 
> ...


 Your condition is ridiculous. Think you'll do well at the brits


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Your condition is ridiculous. Think you'll do well at the brits


 Thanks mate.

I hope so.

They went for size over condtion last time but I am not going to let the decision of one show stop me from coming in the most conditioned there again. I am told over and over that condtion wins shows. I know I can get the condtion again, just need to be fuller.

My stage, my trophy!!

I want top 6.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I hope so.
> 
> ...


 I'm no pro but makes sense to me. I know you need size and fullness but out the 3 condition has to be the hardest to achieve and should get credit for it.

All down to who's judging at the end of the day.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Your condition is ridiculous. Think you'll do well at the brits


 Update:

Fasted cardio went down a peach, despite the DNP I manged to do a little extra on top of my 40 minutes. Call me crazy but I find I get motivated by cardio on DNP (once you get going) I think it's because I know how much more effective cardio is when running DNP.

Came home and jabbed 1.5ml ROHM rip blend and 1 ml Sphinx Primo into my right pec. Lovely and smooth. No slips today. The PIP in my right pec is onky very slight. Just a small ache. A bit like DOMS.

First meal of the day going down. 500g of extra lean steak mince (my live lean order turned up so it needs using) with some burger sauce. The stuff from Morrisons (their own brand burger sauce) tastes just like big mac mayo.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> I have decided I will use DNP for a few days.
> 
> I will be using the TM DNP @ 500mg. Its the new batch, hearing some crazy weight loss from a few members on here., and I loved the last lot so no need to change.
> 
> ...


 s**t man, I'm down 8 pounds since sunday. glycogen and water for the most part I would guess but still! and thats running TM Dnp


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

todai said:


> s**t man, I'm down 8 pounds since sunday. glycogen and water for the most part I would guess but still! and thats running TM Dnp


 You would be surprised at the amount of fat it actually burns, yes some will be glycogen but there will be more fat loss in there than you realise.

DNP literally forces your body to use stored fat as energy. That is why it is beneficial (not necessary) to try and keep cardio as high as possible and workout intensity high,

I am down 1.2lbs from one dose of 500mg last night before bed. My diet did not change yesterday and I was the same weight since Sunday, the only difference was the TM DNP.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

see, between Saturday (first tab) and Sunday (second tab) I lost no weight, I put that down to water retention from DNP, then next thing I know, 8 pounds off in 2 days :/ haha amazing stuff!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

todai said:


> see, between Saturday (first tab) and Sunday (second tab) I lost no weight, I put that down to water retention from DNP, then next thing I know, 8 pounds off in 2 days :/ haha amazing stuff!


 I knew you would not be disappointed with it ans them once you got your order sorted.

Some hold water on it some don't, I don't personally.

It takes a few days to build up in the system (36 hours IIRC) but once its in and has built up to a stable level, it is a game changer.


----------



## Todai (Jul 18, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> I knew you would not be disappointed with it ans them once you got your order sorted.
> 
> Some hold water on it some don't, I don't personally.
> 
> It takes a few days to build up in the system (36 hours IIRC) but once its in and has built up to a stable level, it is a game changer.


 yeh they threw in some EPH and modafinil for the troubles, I was pissed off but like you said, you get over it.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Your condition is ridiculous. Think you'll do well at the brits


 Monda is epic when you are on your arse on DNP.

Either take it in the morning or just when you start to feel groggy and fatigued. Perks you right up and there is no come down.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Monda is epic when you are on your arse on DNP.
> 
> Either take it in the morning or just when you start to feel groggy and fatigued. Perks you right up and there is no come down.


 stop quoting me you pain in the arse lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Picture on the left is today. The one on the right is one day ago. One dose of TM DNP at 500mg. No change in diet.

Then the 2nd pictures are just two I took while doing cardio this morning. Just under 3 weeks out abs check.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)




----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just had this little lovely lot turn up.

Tried the Garlic and Lemon chicken and its bloody amazing!

Can not wait to try the super lean steak burgers. May have one or 2 this weekend with some lactose free cheese and salad and a low carb pita or something. IIFYM at its finest.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Looking absolutely sick mate. I will have to keep my eyes on results!

Do you just have the oats in your diet with water? And like zero syrups or something?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Toranator said:


> Looking absolutely sick mate. I will have to keep my eyes on results!
> 
> Do you just have the oats in your diet with water? And like zero syrups or something?


 Either with stevia drops, a dollop of jam or some cinnamon. With water.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> Either with stevia drops, a dollop of jam or some cinnamon. With water.


 Boke lol - I had it with water yesterday as I needed the carbs in me post insulin shot. Was like eating plasterboard ffs lol... never again.

Looking impressive btw @BoomTime


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Boke lol - I had it with water yesterday as I needed the carbs in me post insulin shot. Was like eating plasterboard ffs lol... never again.
> 
> Looking impressive btw @BoomTime


 High fruit content Fruit helps it alot.

Would never do it plain, unless in a blender and still I would have it with Almond Milk or something.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> High fruit content Fruit helps it alot.
> 
> Would never do it plain, unless in a blender and still I would have it with Almond Milk or something.


 I added agave and it was still rank. I think i prob over cooked it. as it seems to cook quicker in water than it does in milk. but was rank and very off putting lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> #teamshouldof
> 
> ALL jokes aside Liam was looking huge and his structure, back and legs were all on point. Well deserved.
> 
> View attachment 135423


 Cheers man kind of you to say. No arguing with your condition though!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers man kind of you to say. No arguing with your condition though!


 Good luck at the weekend mate, and I will try and do you proud at the British.

Just got back from hitting legs.

Went like this:



TUESDAY - LEGS (Q & C FOCUS)

2 X WU SETS LEG EXTENSIONS

2 X WU SETS LYING LEG CURL

LEG EXTENSIONS-BACK/FORW (25,20,15,12 X2-DS)

HACK SQUAT (1WU,12,10,8,5,5) (SS)

STANDING CALVE RAISES (SS) (15-20 LAST SET DS)

SEATED CALVE RAISES (4X15-20 LAST SET DS)

LYING LEG CURLS (15,15,12,12,10,10 - LAST SET DS)

OPTIONAL CLOSE LEG PRESS (15,12,10,8,5,5 LAST SET DS)


I did not write down weights but every set was pretty much to fail, managed to get a really good pump and got 250kg for 8 on the hack squat.

All reps have been concentrating heavily on time under tension, paused and forced reps. Loving training like this. The mind muscle connection is great,

I am getting leaner and drier by the day now, I think this is down to the Primo and the One Rip, both seem very good. I think when levels build up a bit and I drop the DNP I am going to be really strong.

Last meal of the day will be 1 x Live Lean lemon and garlic chicken breast with 250g jasmine rice, I cant wait, I am starving hungry today.

I was rather sweaty due to the DNP. Came out looking much leaner and drier than when I went in (may just be in my head though)

I swear though when running DNP I do notice that my face gets leaner as the day goes on.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Your drive and determination is something to be admired mate I genuinely don't know where you find the motivation. Mine has evaporated, I've mentally checked out of this prep now and just running on autopilot and sticking to the plan dreaming of Thursday morning and the beginning of the carb up :lol:

Many would just rest on their laurels in your position being lean as you were, me included so bravo.

Keep at it mate I'm expecting big things at the British for you based on the improvements you've made in the last 10 days alone.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Your drive and determination is something to be admired mate I genuinely don't know where you find the motivation. Mine has evaporated, I've mentally checked out of this prep now and just running on autopilot and sticking to the plan dreaming of Thursday morning and the beginning of the carb up :lol:
> 
> Many would just rest on their laurels in your position being lean as you were, me included so bravo.
> 
> Keep at it mate I'm expecting big things at the British for you based on the improvements you've made in the last 10 days alone.


 Thanks for motivating words mate.

To be honest I am flat on my arse at the moment (Still sick) tired, fatigued and need I suspect a few days off but as soon as I get up, get my head phones in and think of that top 6 I get really motivated.

I really think that I want to try and make a go of bodybuilding. I want to come back next year/year after (depending on how long baby making takes) and see If I can make something of it. I may be a little old for it now but that wont stop me from trying.

My legs and back are thicker already but maintaining condition (so far) I've got a plan in place and I am going to do just as you say ''stick to it''.

Looking forward to the finished product in 3 weeks time.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all:

So last night I could barely stand up, I was that tired, so I went and ate loads of dates (to try ans restore liver glycogen) and went a bit over board.

Once I started eating them I could not stop! Anyway, about half a bag in I realised I was balls deep into about 150g of extra carbs and the rest of the bag was binned.

I am not sure if the fatigue is from the DNP combined with the fact I have been Ill/I just hit a big leg session or perhaps that the blast I am running has raised my RBC/Hemotcrit levels (I had this before and walking to the car was a challenge. I am going to check if there is a local blood donation drive around me before the British as last time it made me feel right as rain, and if it is not that its not going to have a negative affect.

*DNP Log Day 2:*

Woke up another 0.8 lbs lighter(despite the extra carbs late last night from the dates) that is 2.1lbs in 2 days. I am also holding water today from an increase in sodium yesterday from the Chicken from Live Lean (garlic, lemon and herb) and I hold water really easy as my sodium/salt low due the fact my body acts like a sponge if I have anything remotely salty. I can already tell that I am leaner than I was before my show. I'm scared of what I am going to look out when I deplete and dry out!!

Feeling tired and a bit run down this morning but no where near as bad as I was yesterday. I am off out to do my 40 minutes fasted cardio with the dog. I will report back how I get on

Kept waking up with a dry throat/mouth, not as sweaty as last night, but still a light ''film'' of sweat over me each time I woke up.

I may take 1 x Zion Labs T5 to help get me through and see if it helps.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all:
> 
> So last night I could barely stand up, I was that tired, so I went and ate loads of dates (to try ans restore liver glycogen) and went a bit over board.
> 
> ...


 Last thing you need is to get Ill mate, hope for your sake it passes.

Do you get bloods and give blood often? I haven't up til now but have a bupa medical through work in 2 weeks so should findout how I am before I start new cycle

Have you used them t5s before? Noticed tm are doing them and ephedrine, was thinking of getting a couple packs of the ephedrine


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Last thing you need is to get Ill mate, hope for your sake it passes.
> 
> Do you get bloods and give blood often? I haven't up til now but have a bupa medical through work in 2 weeks so should findout how I am before I start new cycle
> 
> Have you used them t5s before? Noticed tm are doing them and ephedrine, was thinking of getting a couple packs of the ephedrine


 Thanks mate.

I get bloods done every 6 months, all has been fine so far.

I have only given blood once, about 3 months back, I knew it was high RBC (had all the signs) so donated and felt right as rain literally as the blood started coming out!

I used one the other day pre-cardio and it really did help, got me motivated and when it kicked in I got a right stomp on!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Last thing you need is to get Ill mate, hope for your sake it passes.
> 
> Do you get bloods and give blood often? I haven't up til now but have a bupa medical through work in 2 weeks so should findout how I am before I start new cycle
> 
> Have you used them t5s before? Noticed tm are doing them and ephedrine, was thinking of getting a couple packs of the ephedrine


 Thanks mate.

I get bloods done every 6 months, all has been fine so far.

I have only given blood once, about 3 months back, I knew it was high RBC (had all the signs) so donated and felt right as rain literally as the blood started coming out!

I used one the other day pre-cardio and it really did help, got me motivated and when it kicked in I got a right stomp on!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Last thing you need is to get Ill mate, hope for your sake it passes.
> 
> Do you get bloods and give blood often? I haven't up til now but have a bupa medical through work in 2 weeks so should findout how I am before I start new cycle
> 
> Have you used them t5s before? Noticed tm are doing them and ephedrine, was thinking of getting a couple packs of the ephedrine


 Thanks mate.

I get bloods done every 6 months, all has been fine so far.

I have only given blood once, about 3 months back, I knew it was high RBC (had all the signs) so donated and felt right as rain literally as the blood started coming out!

I used one the other day pre-cardio and it really did help, got me motivated and when it kicked in I got a right stomp on!!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I get bloods done every 6 months, all has been fine so far.
> 
> ...


 What were the signs of high rbc? I've been using gear for a little over 2 years now and haven't come off for last 1.5 years. Now I'm cruising again I feel fine and can't wait to get back on. Suppose will find out from medical bit keep seeing people donating and it's making me think I should


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I get bloods done every 6 months, all has been fine so far.
> 
> ...


 What were the signs of high rbc? I've been using gear for a little over 2 years now and haven't come off for last 1.5 years. Now I'm cruising again I feel fine and can't wait to get back on. Suppose will find out from medical bit keep seeing people donating and it's making me think I should


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> What were the signs of high rbc? I've been using gear for a little over 2 years now and haven't come off for last 1.5 years. Now I'm cruising again I feel fine and can't wait to get back on. Suppose will find out from medical bit keep seeing people donating and it's making me think I should


 High levels of fatigue, like literally not able to stand up out of a chair and walking up the stairs is a challenge.

High BP, veins in the side of the head popping, itchy hands or feet/skin.

To be honest it is good just to donate anyway, regardless of High RBC or not when on AAS.

I felt so much better after donating.

I have just booked myself in in a small village down the road from me at 6:30PM tomorrow. I will update after.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Just got back in from 40 minutes fasted cardio:

Probably the hardest days cardio I have done this prep, its like my legs were not attached to the rest of my body.

Still, I got to a good walking pace and managed to get a little bit of a sweat on.

Going to jab my 1.5ml of Rip Blend and 1ml of Sphinx Primo into my Left Quad now and 3ml of GSX Masteron Prop into my Right Quad, grab a shower and make up some steak burgers and some eggs!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Both jabs went in really smooth.

Really getting on with these quad injections (no tren cough so far) the One Rip and the Primo are so smooth and its so easy putting it in when you can see everything in front of you and hold the syringe/needle with both hands.

For those of you doing EOD or ED shots I highly recommend you give it a try.

Just polished off 4 x Live Lean Extra Lean Steak Burgers, fats will be a little bit higher today just to see if that helps with how I am feeling so seemed to be a good place to start. They are not to salty either which is good. Not that it matters 3 weeks out. I will be dropping sodium down next week again though and then again as the show draws closer, until the morning of the show where I will have a high carb, high fat, high sodium meal or 2 before stepping on stage.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Update:

I have been feeling ballbagged all day. I did manage to get to the gym but it was pretty much a write off.

I concentrated on pause reps with a squeeze and hold on all sets. I smashed back and biceps hard at the weekend during my full body workout anyway so I was not to pissed off.

8 x 10 Lat Pull Down, to the front, 10-15 plates

8 x 10 Lat Pull Down to the back, 10-14 plates

6 x 15 Seated Close row, working up to 70kg

4 x 12 Hammer Strength High Row, 40, 60, 80

4 x 15 Straight Arm Pull Down, 10,12 plates

3 x 15,12,10 Bicep Curls, 10kg, 12.5kg, 15kg (All super strict reps, fully extended and with a 1 second hold)

I literally could not feel anything in the muscle, no pump, no connection. I think the DNP has kicked my arse a bit this time, and it seems to be winning. I have a very good tolerance to DNP (I normally smash double cardio 40/20, and my workouts have always been very good) so its safe to say the TM DNP stuff is even bloody stronger this time around.

In regards to the DNP I am going to take 500mg this evening (it is chest, shoulders & triceps tomorrow and these are all strong points for me so it wont matter so much if my workout struggles a bit), then none on Thursday or Friday evening, but then I will take another 500mg on Saturday and Sunday evening as I am completley resting on Sunday before starting to slowly lower carbs as of Monday next week.

for his help on this.@swole trollIn other news I have decided on my protocol for getting the misses pregnant after the British. It will be as follows and I will continue to run this until she falls pregnant. The goal here is fertillity and not recovery so it does not make sense to come off of the PCT meds. Thanks again to

*ERTILITY CYCLE*

*DIET: P:250, C:350, FAT:120 (NON TRAINING DAYS: P200, C200, F120)*

*CARDIO: 30 MINUTES ED*

HMG: 75IU: M/F

HCG: 1000IU: M/W/F

HGH: 4IU M/W/F (30 MINS PRIOR TO WORKOUT)

HUMALOG: 5IU ED - (15 MINUTES PRIOR TO WORKOUT & THEN THE BELOW

10 MINUTES LATER: 2 X RAGING FULL, 1 AMINOTAUR, 1 NITRO X

AFTER EACH SET: 1 X RAGING FULL, 1 AMINOTAUR,

AFTER WORKOUT: 300ML EGG WHITES, 1 BANANA, 50G OATS, ICE, BLENDED

CLOMID: 50MG ED

NOLVA: 20MG ED

PROVIRON: 100MG ED

CIALIS: 20MG ED

CLEN: 2 WEEKS ON 2 OFF

DNP: 500MG F/S/S (EVERY OTHER WEEKEND)

VIT D: 10000IU ED

VIT E: 10000IU ED

CUCUMIN: 1500MG ED

FERTILE AID: AS PER BOTTLE DOSE ED

TAURO TEST V2: AS PER BOTTLE ED

OMEGA 3,6,9: 10G ED

The HGH and the Insulin are not in there to aid in fertility (although I have read in numerous posts that HGH can help) but purely for a maintenance of LBM and strength perspective.

I have gone with the use of Anabolic Designs Raging Full for the shakes as it has everything you need in one shake and ideally has 25g of carbs per serving, so it works perfectly for the 5iu I will be using.

So placed an order for all of the below:

3 X AD RAGING FULL

2 X AD AMINOTAUR

1 X AD NITRO-X

1 X AD RAVENOUES

1 X AD GRAZED

1 X AD STAMPEDE NUERO

1 X TAURO TEST V2

My best mate owns the gym I train at so I get all prices for supplements at trade, so this saves a good amount of money. Especially on AD stuff.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Pictures taken about 5 minutes ago.

Still plenty of drying out to do but I am happy with how the fat is still chipping off and the fullness I am keeping.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all:

So last night I went to bed with a bastard tooth ache that kept me up all night.

As a result I have woken up feeling like utter crap. I am thinking of taking the day off the gym today and will just do my double cardio. I may even increase calories through protein and carbs as well in the hope this helps my body recover. I will see as the day goes on. I am fairly sure I wont be training though. This is the worst I have felt in a long time and I would rather get better and catch up than put my self back.

*DNP Log Day 3:*

Down another 0.8lbs so that is 3lbs in 3 days, I am also holding a considerable amount of water all over my abs this morning so the weight loss will be greater than that. The water I am holding will be due to the fact that I had the 4 Steak Burgers for Breakfast yesterday and went a bit overboard on sodium through the garlic and herb chicken from Live Lean. Like I said my body acts like a sponge as soon as I go high on salt/sodium I literally hold about 2-3lbs of water.

Stopping the DNP now until Saturday night where I will run 500mg Saturday evening and Sunday evening and then that will be me finished with DNP for this prep. I will then more than likely chuck in a 500g refeed on Wednesday or Thursday when the DNP has cleared my system (depending on how I look) I will also use this as a test bed for the fat loading I intend to use before show day. Using some flapjacks (the carbs will be counted from the 500g) lactose free cheese and 12-15% fat mince (homemade burgers)

Going to smash 3 litres of water down before I even think of doing cardio as I do feel massively dehydrated this morning.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking forward to watching you at the British after following your log. Should be a great weekend.

What is the theory behind stopping DNP and then going back on Saturday? Would it not have more of an effect doing the 500mg today and tomorrow and then stopping?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

GPRIM said:


> Looking forward to watching you at the British after following your log. Should be a great weekend.
> 
> What is the theory behind stopping DNP and then going back on Saturday? Would it not have more of an effect doing the 500mg today and tomorrow and then stopping?


 Thanks mate.

I am there for both days, going to make a full weekend of it.

The idea is as above really mate, Its Chest, shoulders and triceps today and these are strong points for me so it will not matter so much if my workout suffers because of the DNP in my system. Friday is Legs and Saturday is Back, Biceps and Traps and these are areas I want to improve on as much as possible in the next 2 weeks so it makes sense that I can give it my all in these workouts. I will then add 500mg back in Saturday evening as Sunday is a full rest day (for once) so it will be easy to cope with the sides and 500mg on Sunday night as it is Chest, Shoulders and Triceps again on Monday, so again wont matter so much if I suffer slightly.

Then it will mostly be out of my system Tuesday for legs, Wednesday for back and then the 500g re-feed and test fat load on Weds or Thursday.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Small video from last night's posing practise below.

Need to hit the pose a bit quicker on the day but for now I am concentrating on making sure I hit calve, hamstring, glutes, and then pose.

The light is not the best. Glutes are striated now (not as much as I want) but you can not really see in this video. Mainly due to the fact that the camera on my Samsung Galaxy S6 is rubbish!

Small update:

Managed to punt out 40 minutes fasted cardio, I nearly stopped a few times but I got it all done in the end. I had 200g chicken and 250g Jasmine Rice (microwave pack) as meals 1 and 2 so about 30g more carbs than normal so far today and it seems to of made me feel a bit better.

I haven't jabbed yet today as I am giving blood at 6:30pm so I may as well wait until after that as I am using Test Ace, Tren Ace and Mast Prop and I don't want it going to waste....It won't make any difference but it makes me feel better knowing I'm not having any of my gear taken. Robbing bastards.

View attachment video-1474487314.mp4


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Everything for my baby making protocol turned up. A few bits for when I'm ready for off season too.

Can't rate the new TM site and contents enough. Placed an order Tuesday and it all turned up today. Communication and advise was good too.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Update:

So it turns out I have an infection in my gum where I had a tooth removed a few weeks back. I've also got bloody food poisoning. I cooked the misses a chicken breast along with mine for the day yesterday morning and left it on the side for her. She then didn't take it to work but left it on the side and when she for back from work put it in the fridge. So this morning the chicken and rice meal I had was using chciken that had been sat out all day then chilled, then reheated. I've been sick twice and I can't stop shitting.

Safe to say i am feeling horrific and not what I need 2.5 weeks out. So I have the gym a miss, upped carbs a bit and am resting with plenty of fluids in the hope it passes asap!


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Update:
> 
> So it turns out I have an infection in my gum where I had a tooth removed a few weeks back. I've also got bloody food poisoning. I cooked the misses a chicken breast along with mine for the day yesterday morning and left it on the side for her. She then didn't take it to work but left it on the side and when she for back from work put it in the fridge. So this morning the chicken and rice meal I had was using chciken that had been sat out all day then chilled, then reheated. I've been sick twice and I can't stop shitting.
> 
> Safe to say i am feeling horrific and not what I need 2.5 weeks out. So I have the gym a miss, upped carbs a bit and am resting with plenty of fluids in the hope it passes asap!


 f**k me mate not good so near to brits. Hopefully food poisoning will pass. Sometimes is only a 24 hour thing although last time I had it start of last cycle I had it for 5 days and lost half a stone. Never had a gum infection but can imagine what it's like

Nice stash BTW. I need to start getting some bits together. Won't be nothing like that though lol


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> f**k me mate not good so near to brits. Hopefully food poisoning will pass. Sometimes is only a 24 hour thing although last time I had it start of last cycle I had it for 5 days and lost half a stone. Never had a gum infection but can imagine what it's like
> 
> Nice stash BTW. I need to start getting some bits together. Won't be nothing like that though lol


 I will f**k s**t up again tomorrow regardless mate.

It's the first time in years I have backed out of a gym session so I am pissed off.

I got to the gym, felt a bit under the weather but nothing to bad and then pulled a ******. I've not done that since I first ever smoked weed back when I was about 10!

The day off will probably do me good to be honest.

The puking has stopped and it's just back end now so I think it's clearing fast. I'm dosed up on codeine for now for the pain in the jaw and headaches.

Yeah it's not a bad little stash. Looking forward to using the slin and hgh in the baby making protocol. Going to use it in the off season as well. Time to get huge

....after baby making!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> I will f**k s**t up again tomorrow regardless mate.
> 
> It's the first time in years I have backed out of a gym session so I am pissed off.
> 
> ...


 What sort of size is the end goal in an ideal, but realistic world?

i think by the time I'm 30 (2 years from now or thereabouts), I'd like to be 215-220 at a liveable 8% body fat. That would mean I need to gain approximately 7 to 10lbs a year, not sure I've got a sufficient time frame, but we can all have aspirations.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> What sort of size is the end goal in an ideal, but realistic world?
> 
> i think by the time I'm 30 (2 years from now or thereabouts), I'd like to be 215-220 at a liveable 8% body fat. That would mean I need to gain approximately 7 to 10lbs a year, not sure I've got a sufficient time frame, but we can all have aspirations.


 I want to compete at under 90kg.

I normally walk around at 14.7 stone which is 93kg at around 12_14% (my biggest was 15.5 stone at 14%ish So I need to add about 10kg. That is achievable in a year. I woukd then compete at just under 90kg shredded. Well that is what I aspire to do anyway.

I think with the plan I have for next year it is achievable.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> I want to compete at under 90kg.
> 
> I normally walk around at 14.7 stone which is 93kg at around 12_14% (my biggest was 15.5 stone at 14%ish So I need to add about 10kg. That is achievable in a year. I woukd then compete at just under 90kg shredded. Well that is what I aspire to do anyway.
> 
> I think with the plan I have for next year it is achievable.


 How tall are you mate?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> How tall are you mate?


 5'10


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Right so it turns out it was not food poisoning I had at all (thank god) but instead it was the start of my gum infection turning into an abscess.

I have woken up with a huge size abscess in my neck. I am guessing the tooth has become infected and its spread down into my neck. It may well of burst and or I have been swallowing the bacteria and that is what has been making me sick/given me the shits.

Feeling very strange today, not with it all all, spaced out a bit and really weak. I am hoping the doctor can give me some Antibiotics and It will clear it up in good time. The best way I can explain how I feel is like going Hypo. This is not what I need 2 weeks out! I will not be stopped though. I will do this show and to the best of my capability.

I NEED to train today its leg day so hopefully if I get in early enough I can get some medication and will be feeling good enough to train later.

As mentioned above I did not run any DNP last night and I wont tonight either. I had planned to add it back in on Saturday and Sunday but I will see how I feel now.

Getting water and food down is hard enough as it is a pain to swallow, throat is really dry and swollen, proper turkey neck!

Going to dose up on some Co-codomal and hopefully that will tie me over until I get to the doctors. I want to at least try and attempt my cardio this morning but will see how I feel in an hour or so.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Frog or turkey neck.

You decide haha.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Right so it turns out it was not food poisoning I had at all (thank god) but instead it was the start of my gum infection turning into an abscess.
> 
> ...


 Your a trooper mate. I'd be throwing the towel in and feeling sorry for myself I reckon.

From the pic below if I knew no better and you cut your chest off I'd say you were a fat f**k 20% plus. It looks worse than I thought it'd be. They given you antibiotics?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Your a trooper mate. I'd be throwing the towel in and feeling sorry for myself I reckon.
> 
> From the pic below if I knew no better and you cut your chest off I'd say you were a fat f**k 20% plus. It looks worse than I thought it'd be. They given you antibiotics?


 Thanks brother.

It killed me throwing in the towel last night and not training. It's just not me. I always get through workouts and normally always feel better for it.

I knew something was wrong though and I am glad at least there is an answer to why I felt so bad.

I haven't been to the doctors yet. Going to call them at 815 when they open and hopefully get in asap.

Will give my fasted cardio a shot. Even if I only manage ten minutes. The dog needs walking anyway and the fresh air should wake me up.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Managed 30 minutes with the dog.

The fresh air actually helped to wake me up, but I felt woozy the whole time.

Took a trip to the shop to get some lactose free milk, bananas, and some more egg whites (I had ran out) and I am going to make up a shake consisting off:

Egg whites, oats or cereal, 1 banana, peanut butter or a dairy, gluten and soya free brownie and lactose free milk as swalowing is hard.

I got some Rowntree's fruit pastille ice lollies, they are only 52 calories each and taste great.

More than likely to stick to normal diet all day. I have got a few cupcakes, some mini donuts and some biscuits if things get really tough and I feel like I need them. I will eat to how I feel. Probably hit maintenance calories as I hope this will help me recover.

Just jabbed 1.5ml ROHM RIP BLEND and 1ml SPHINX PRIMO into right quad. Again, straight in nice and smooth.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Down but not out. When you are 4% BF and wake up with the neck of a 35% BF turkey head, can't chew or swallow but have a show in 2 weeks.It turns out it was not food poisoning I had last night. I have an abcess in my throat that has been leaking into my digestive system and making me vomit and unable to move. To the quaks we go.

I had been booked in for my appointment at 9:30 at a different but local doctors to my usual surgery (In my area they are trailing a program where they share surgery's, patients and appointments) but when I got there the ''hub'' was not even open and no one was there.

So I promptly called my doctors back and had a word with the same women who went on to apologise that she had messed the days up and that I had been booked in for tomorrow!

I am now booked in for 4:30PM at my normal doctors but someone will call me in the meantime to see if I can get in earlier and or sort me on the phone so I can get what I need sooner.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Booked in for 10:50 now.

Will update.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

What a palaver mate!

Stay strong bud what a test!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> What a palaver mate!
> 
> Stay strong bud what a test!


 Tell me about it.

I have a nasty pertonsillar abscess in my throat. If the swelling gets worse tomorrow I need to go to A & E as it can move down and press on the windpipe.

The doctor has prescribed me some heavy painkillers, antibiotics and signed me off of work until the end of next week.

I had an egg white, lactose free milk, banana, and chocolate cheerios shake this morning for breakfast. I have just made 3 chicken wraps up with 2 chicken breast and had 2 small donuts. Will see how I feel and maybe train later, although that is probably stupid. At least another day off would be the best bet I think but I hate not training.

I can always throw some double sessions in next week to catch up.

Started the Anti-Bs already so hopefully they will kick in pronto.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Anabolic designs order turned up, still waiting on 3 x raging full today use with my slin. Also got 2 boxes of mint choc chip quest bars on a bogof offer. New posing trunks came too. Royal blue and pro cut.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Update:

So today was a bit of a weird day.

Had the mess up with the doctors, managed to get in to them in the AM and got some painkillers and Anti-B's.

Started taking them right away and the swelling started to come down right away.

Then I popped into the gym to grab my AD Order (pictured above) and my misses calls me crying her eyes out....Her mum has been diagnosed with Breast Cancer!!

So s**t day to say the least, I rushed to meet her and had a chat with her, calmed her down as much as possible. She has now gone over there and is going to stay the night.

In the meantime I went back to the gym (on her instruction as she is positive and adamant that she wants me to still do the show) and hit legs, managed a good workout even though of course my head was not in the game and I was feeling s**t. Still, got a good pump, some good drop sets and I felt better for it.

Came home had 2 x chicken breast and 500g of microwave jasmine rice, 2 mini donuts and a few hobnobs in the hope it will hope recovery. It seems to be working as I do feel miles better.

I have said to the misses if she needs me to drop the show I will but she wants me to do it more than I do. She needs some level of normality at this stage and it will keep her mind busy.

Its hard to know what to say and do in a situation like this as words are just not enough. I will just be there for her supporting her in any way I can.

Hopefully tomorrow I will feel a bit better and the abscess will of shrunk. I am training with @RedStar tomorrow and really looking forward to it and putting him through a good session.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Update:
> 
> So today was a bit of a weird day.
> 
> ...


 I'm looking forward to it mate. But like I said earlier, only if you feel up to it.

I know I will be struggling with the Dnp but I'm hoping a new gym, new scenery and the knowledge I will be going home to eat this:









as well as a 14 inch American sizzler pizza from asda. It's gonna taste all the better for knowing I have dropped the best part of 7lbs in a week, as well as 4 before, to earn this s**t.

will do my morning fasted cardio as usual, then go asda, get a few bits. Then go for a walk with missus of weather is nice, before meeting yourself. To absolutely batter me at your gym.

Its gonna be a good day!!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

Ps glad the anti biotics are working and really sorry to hear about your gfs situation.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry to hear sbout your Mrs mum mate. It really is a fvcker and I hope she comes through it ok. Seems like you're having every test under the sun in the run up to this comp! Stay strong!

If your session goes ahead boys film a few sets!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

RexEverthing said:


> Sorry to hear sbout your Mrs mum mate. It really is a fvcker and I hope she comes through it ok. Seems like you're having every test under the sun in the run up to this comp! Stay strong!
> 
> If your session goes ahead boys film a few sets!


 My numbers will be a bit crap, I'm whacked from depletion but hoping boomtime whips me into shape (in terms of lifting weights that is, wanna really earn my cheat tomorrow).


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks guys.

Yes it is a s**t situation, it really is. To be honest thought (I have been through something similar like this 2 years ago, someone tried to kill my brother and he was in a coma for 6 months) and you need to keep other things in your life as normal as possible to keep your mind busy, have a level of normality and an element life still goes on.

Woke up still swollen and feeling crap, got non stop shakes as well for some reason. Maybe the Anti-Bs.

Going to go and hit 40 minutes cardio.

Today I will eat to how I feel again, I am not putting on any weight which is good and any extra will be just water anyway that will come off next week when I drop the carbs down to 150g a day anyway. If I need to I can drop them further to really dry out.

1.5ml of ONE RIP and 3ml of Masteron Prop going in this morning before breakfast.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yes it is a s**t situation, it really is. To be honest thought (I have been through something similar like this 2 years ago, someone tried to kill my brother and he was in a coma for 6 months) and you need to keep other things in your life as normal as possible to keep your mind busy, have a level of normality and an element life still goes on.
> 
> ...


 Is that the mast prop I think it is buddy?

See you later on! Let's do this s**t, plus I want you to give me a n idea of body fat percentage. Really hoping to get confirmation sub 10% as I've really upped my game!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RedStar said:


> Is that the mast prop I think it is buddy?
> 
> See you later on! Let's do this s**t, plus I want you to give me a n idea of body fat percentage. Really hoping to get confirmation sub 10% as I've really upped my game!!


 It is indeed.

No problem.

Just had a chicken breast, 4 x lean chicken sausages in 2 wholemeal slices of bread. Soidum is going to be high today (and yesterday) and tomorrow before dropping it down on Monday.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

I have decided I am going to go to the gym this morning and touch on Shoulders, Chest & Triceps from the workout I missed on Thursday.

Feeling like I can manage it before hitting Back, Biceps and Traps later.

Will update with how the workout went when I get back.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> Session went really well. Smashed out side raises 20 x 7.5 15 x 10 12 x 12.5 10 x 15kg and last set all the way back down


 Rear delts fly 25 x 5kg 20 x 10kg 15 x 15kg and drop set all the way back down

Smith press 20 x 20kg 15 x 30kg 12 x 40kg 10 x 50kg drop set all the way back down

PEC DEC 4 x 15 reps then a drop set

Hammer press machine 3 x 12 3 plates 4 plates 4.5 plates

Tricep rope push down superset with bar push down

Now going back to do back biceps and traps

My pre work out stack.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Work out with @RedStar went really well.

I am not one to blow smoke up anyone's arse but this guy is in great shape and has achieved a great physique in such a short space of time. He could easily step on stage in a few weeks if he wanted to to physique class. Great starting place for him to bulk and do an off season which I am happy to say he has asked me to help with,

I think I may well of killed him off slightly and fried his CNS (his legs were shaking by the end) (no ****)

We and a good friend of mine hit Back, Traps and Biceps.

I did not get to use the slin as stupid me did no know that you needed the needles to go with the pens! DOH!

Work out went like this

Straight Arm Pull Down: 1 warm up set, 20 x 12 plates, 15, x 14 plates, 12 x 16 plates, 10 x 18 plates drop set all the way back up (not the same machine as lat pull down)

Lat Pull Down Front: 1 Warm up set, 20 x 12 plates, 15 x 14 plates, 12 x 16 plates, 10 x 18 plates drop set all the way back up

Bent Over T Bar Row, 1 warm up set, 15 x 40kg, 12 x 60kg, 10 x 60kg triple drop set

Barbell Shrugs: 1 warm up set, 20 x 60kg, 15 x 100kg, 12 x 120kg, 10 x 140kg drop set all the way down

Dumbell Bicep Curls: 3 x 15 12.5 kg and 3 superset with hammer curls

Feeling smashed now, keep getting the shakes, but I think this is the virus and infection as it kept happening this moorning before I had trained.

I have promised the misses a dominoes, ice cream, chocolate and a binge watch of Orange Is The New Black tonight so going to sit and chill with her and watch that.

Have a good one people.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Work out with @RedStar went really well.
> 
> I am not one to blow smoke up anyone's arse but this guy is in great shape and has achieved a great physique in such a short space of time. He could easily step on stage in a few weeks if he wanted to to physique class. Great starting place for him to bulk and do an off season which I am happy to say he has asked me to help with,
> 
> ...


 Really appreciate you having me come train with you today @BoomTime , the intensity was exactly what I needed. I've needed a kick in the ass (no ****) to take me to the next level and I'm really glad you're happy to guide me.

thank you for the kind words, your physique is also phenomenal.

I can also say guys, for a guy that has so much going on, a young son, a family, and the illness that his struck... The work ethic that @BoomTime has is second to none. Seriously shredded, truly admirable. Also really knowledgable and easy to get along with. Also the gym he trains at is something else, a real compact traditional bodybuilder gym. I was impressed!!

the workout literally crippled me, I did my all to keep up, but boom and his good friend really know how to train. Picked up some good tips and used straps for the first time (yes, it was my first time haha, was a bit embarassed to say haha). I can really see the benefit of them though.

Keep up the hard work, and I look forward to another workout in a few weeks. Maybe we can hit chest!?!

Also really looking forward to eating again, just smashed my cheat down. Anyhow sorry for gate crashing cheers for today once more, take it easy big man!


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

What was your physique / training like pre-gear mate? Don't use myself and interested in what you achieved before going on?

Session with Red sounds like good one!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RexEverthing said:


> What was your physique / training like pre-gear mate? Don't use myself and interested in what you achieved before going on?
> 
> Session with Red sounds like good one!


 The picture of me here on the right is of me about 6 years ago, 9 stone skinny little girl.

The picture on the left is me mid ''bulk'' I say bulk but I was not buking at all, I was just eating more with the aim of getting bigger and stronger, I was not in an off season or have any particular goal other than to be bigger.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

So last night me and the misses just chilled on the sofa and watched the X factor (her choice of course) I ordered us a pizza and we sat and ate that and some ice cream, cookies and some chocolate.

I probably shouldn't so close to the show but it cheered her right up and took her mind away from the situation we are in at the moment, and right now that is more important to me than worrying about how I look (i can always drop carbs to zero for a few days, up cardio etc in the next 2 weeks If I need to do anything drastic I will. I woke up only 2lbs heavier though anyway and look a bit tighter.

It is not like I am not in stage condition anyway now, but it plays on your mind. I do know my body though and I know that all it is going to take is the 2 weeks running up to show to get to where I need to be. I also did train twice yesterday flat out so in all fairness, the extra food probably was what I needed.

I have not been drinking enough water (only getting like 4 litres in a day) normally I get 6 or 7 but for some reason the infection makes me feel like I don't want to drink.

I feel much better this morning after the extra food yesterday, although I am still no where near 100%. I will eat to how I feel again today I think as I want this abscess and the swelling gone asap. Today is meant to be a complete rest day for me and the misses but I think we may end up training a full body circuit and then going to the cinema, again just to keep her mind off of things,

I was meant to add DNP back in last night at 500mg for a few days but I chose not to because of the virus and abbcess, I will add it back in tonight though if things are looking/feeling better.

Feeling a little sore for the first time in ages after training with @RedStar yesterday, which in all fairness is a nice feeling as I never get DOMS.

How are you feeling today mate?

Going to pop out now and walk the dog for 30 minutes and get the cardio done, then come back and do my 1X ML RIP BLEND & 1X ML PRIMO.

I have some bits from my Live Lean order that need using up, so I way well of 2 x HAche steaks with 2 x whole eggs for breakfast this morning.

Have a good day all.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all,
> 
> So last night me and the misses just chilled on the sofa and watched the X factor (her choice of course) I ordered us a pizza and we sat and ate that and some ice cream, cookies and some chocolate.
> 
> ...


 Xfactor last night, same situation here... the girls were decent actually. The boys... have never seen a boy... Those jeans?!? I remember when i was a teen watching x factor i used to be secret jealous of the Olly Murs type good looking contestants the girls loved. Now I can honestly say nothing but pitty for those match stick legs and skinny fu**ing arms. All looked gay as hell, but the sad thing is, I bet 50% of the lady boys are actually straight.

SCARY TIMES?!?!


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

RobPianaLad said:


> Xfactor last night, same situation here... the girls were decent actually. The boys... have never seen a boy... Those jeans?!? I remember when i was a teen watching x factor i used to be secret jealous of the Olly Murs type good looking contestants the girls loved. Now I can honestly say nothing but pitty for those match stick legs and skinny fu**ing arms. All looked gay as hell, but the sad thing is, I bet 50% of the lady boys are actually straight.
> 
> SCARY TIMES?!?!


 X3 was subjected to the xfactor as well albeit in and out of a food coma and @BoomTime smashing my cns in our workout. There is one lad I have respect for, call me a softie, but the lad in the blue jumper who sung about his dead brother in his audition, and then Nicole made his mate sing again for survival only to boot someone else off. Seemed harsh. Yes I know it's a sob story about his brother, used by itv to make us feel soft on him, but he is genuinely in my opinion a talented lad with a good voice and writing skills. Can't be too bad on the eye as Vicky pattinson said she'd kiss and marry him etc... Agreed the girls are better, especially the one in the hat.

Was literally shaking and wobbling on my feet when getting up from lat pull downs yesterday... Was an epic workout, felt very rewarding and I've learnt that I had become complacent. As boomtime said I have good structure but now need to work on focussing on heavy weight for thickness and density.

Off now to do some cardio, to stimulate metabolism and get rid of a bit of last nights cheats bloat, as well as doing a push workout. Gonna go heavier than usual today, or certainly try to. Using a new gym that's 24 hours in Oxford, it's packed with good equipment.


----------



## RobPianaLad (Nov 8, 2015)

RedStar said:


> X3 was subjected to the xfactor as well albeit in and out of a food coma and @BoomTime smashing my cns in our workout. There is one lad I have respect for, call me a softie, but the lad in the blue jumper who sung about his dead brother in his audition, and then Nicole made his mate sing again for survival only to boot someone else off. Seemed harsh. Yes I know it's a sob story about his brother, used by itv to make us feel soft on him, but he is genuinely in my opinion a talented lad with a good voice and writing skills. Can't be too bad on the eye as Vicky pattinson said she'd kiss and marry him etc... Agreed the girls are better, especially the one in the hat.
> 
> Was literally shaking and wobbling on my feet when getting up from lat pull downs yesterday... Was an epic workout, felt very rewarding and I've learnt that I had become complacent. As boomtime said I have good structure but now need to work on focussing on heavy weight for thickness and density.
> 
> Off now to do some cardio, to stimulate metabolism and get rid of a bit of last nights cheats bloat, as well as doing a push workout. Gonna go heavier than usual today, or certainly try to. Using a new gym that's 24 hours in Oxford, it's packed with good equipment.


 Sounds like you two had a good session, jel.. I had a late night shoulder work out (well not late but got in just before Xfactor). Was no hot water somehow lol... so i had a freezing cold shower and sat infront of tele shaking cold in a hoody and joggies ha. So guess we were both shaking.

Yeah hat girl was decent. As much as I just want to chin the fruitcake, the lil scottish gayboy who got infront of the judges was pretty ballzy for moving around so much. Paid off.

Was going to ask where @RedStar and @BoomTime were from... NE of England here like.

Will be tuning into this log from now, @BoomTime seems a switched on hard working cookie.


----------



## RedStar (Aug 8, 2014)

RobPianaLad said:


> Sounds like you two had a good session, jel.. I had a late night shoulder work out (well not late but got in just before Xfactor). Was no hot water somehow lol... so i had a freezing cold shower and sat infront of tele shaking cold in a hoody and joggies ha. So guess we were both shaking.
> 
> Yeah hat girl was decent. As much as I just want to chin the fruitcake, the lil scottish gayboy who got infront of the judges was pretty ballzy for moving around so much. Paid off.
> 
> ...


 I'm from Oxfordshire buddy.

trust me boomtime is one of the hardest trainers I have ever seen. Learnt loads and put me right in my place. Gotta up my game.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

So this weekend as you can imagine was a bit of a strange one, my head has been all over the place, not in the game at all. I have been training as I should and doing cardio like normal but I have had no focus what so ever. Diet wise I did not go crazy and I managed to stick to everything as it should of been until the evenings mostly but still I ate a few things I should not of.

That said I still have not gained any weight what so ever despite the fact that visible I am holding loads more water. So effectively I should be leaner and lighter when the water comes off. Due to the situation with my partner and the virus and abscess also (I think the virus and antibs making me feel droopy and sort of a bit dopey and not with it at all)

I am happy to say that things are back on this morning. I still feel like crap and I am not with it but the drive and motivation/focus is there. I upped cardio to an hour and 10 minutes this morning and I will be doing 20 minutes post workout this evening before my last meal.

I added DNP back in last night at 500mg. I am going to run this until Wednesday just to off set any damage I did over the weekend. I was up all night sweating like never before, and woke up nice and dry so that made me feel a bit better.

Carbs are going to be dropped to 150g all week (this can change up and down) to start tom slowly dry me out, I may up this to 200g on the leg days.

I am upping the game this week, time to f**k s**t up!!

No excuses, no more messing around. These next two weeks will be balls to the wall training, cardio and dieting. Despite everything going on I can at least then step on stage with my head held high knowing that no matter the outcome I gave it everything I could.

1ml ROHM Rip Blend & 1ml Sphinx Primo 100 going in to the right quad shortly and 3ml Masteron Prop going in the left.

Meals for today will be:

M1: 400G LEAN MINCE

M2: 2 HACHE STEAKS, 300G WEDGES

M3: 200G CHICKEN, 300G WEDGES

M4: 200G CHICKEN, 300G WEDGES

M5: 200G CHICKEN, 300G WEDGES


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Update:

So today I have been feeling proper spaced out, not with it at all.

Headed to the gym for 1:30 to train with my mate who owns the gym I train at and one of his clients.

Ended up having an epic session, smashed the back doors out of it. I know now left feeling run down and spaced out again but I am glad I managed to get the best out of the session. I took 1 serving of Alpha Mind pre-workout and 4 capsules of Vasopump. I love Alpha Mind, it really gives you loads of focus despite how you feel. Every time I have used it I have managed to crush my workouts. Its not a pre workout but more of a focus and pre cognitive function formula.

Tri-set warm up - side raises, front raises, dumbbell press

Rear Flyes - lying face forward on a bench at 45 degrees, 20 x 5kg, 15 x 7.5,kg, 12 x 10kg, 10 x 12.5kg and then on the last set drop set all the way back down 10 on each weight.

Side Raises - 25 x 5kg, 20 x 7.5kg, 15 x 10kg, 12 x 12.5kg, 8 x 15kg, drop set all the way back down again, pump was insane.

Dumbbell Press- 15 x 25kg, 12 x 27.5kg, 10 x 30kg into drop set, 30kg, 20kg, 10kg

Hammer Press - 20 x 80kg, 15 x 100kg, 12 x 120kg, 10 x 130kg, drop set all the way back down.

Pec Dec - 20 x 7 plates, 15 x 9 plates, 12 x 11 plates drop set all the way back down.

Tricep Rope Push Down 4 x Fail.

Bar Push Down - 4 x Fail.

I made sure the end of each exercise was to complete failure. I am paying for it now.

Still need to do another 20 minutes cardio but I will do this either just before or after my last meal.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Woke up feeling a little bit better today, well to start with. Did my hours cardio and not I feel dead again.

Will take a nap this morning and hopefully that will sort me out.

It's leg day today so I am really hoping that things perk up, weight is slowly coming off still down another 1lb from yesterday. I am holding loads of water from the weekend and of course from the Anti-Bs and generally been run into the ground.

Sick and tired of feeling Ill now this abscess wants to bloody do one now! It has shrunk and the meds are doing there job though so I am positive that it should clear up before the weekend and peak week.

Diet today will be as follows:

M1: 6 WHOLE EGGS, 6 EGG WHITES

M2: 200G CHICKEN, 300G WEDGES

M3: 200G CHICKEN, 300G WEDGES, QUEST BAR, FRUIT

M4: 200G CHICKEN, 300G WEDGES, QUEST BAR, FRUIT

M5: 200G CHICKEN, 300G WEDGES


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

As of life was not hard enough at the moment, the boy has now been sent home from Play School. The misses has taken him to the doctors and he has a virus that has caused his lungs to swell and making it hard for him to breath.

He suffers with very bad Asthma and a few months back we had to take him to hospital for a few days because his Oxygen levels were so low. The doctor has told us that they are not low enough at this stage to warrant a trip to the hospital but to keep an eye on it.

Not sure how much more of this I can take!

My poor misses has not got the energy to be coping with that on top of everything else going on with her mum.

I am going to make sure she gets signed off work for at least the rest of the week and I will take the load off with the boy (I am signed off because of my abscess anyway)

What a fu**ing nightmare.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Hang in there mate



BoomTime said:


> As of life was not hard enough at the moment, the boy has now been sent home from Play School. The misses has taken him to the doctors and he has a virus that has caused his lungs to swell and making it hard for him to breath.
> 
> He suffers with very bad Asthma and a few months back we had to take him to hospital for a few days because his Oxygen levels were so low. The doctor has told us that they are not low enough at this stage to warrant a trip to the hospital but to keep an eye on it.
> 
> ...


 f**k sakes mate, hope the fam are ok but talk about bastard timing with it all!

Bet u feel Jeremy Beadle will jump out any minute saying it's all a wind up


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Hang in there mate
> 
> f**k sakes mate, hope the fam are ok but talk about bastard timing with it all!
> 
> Bet u feel Jeremy Beadle will jump out any minute saying it's all a wind up


 Hahah. That cheered me up a little bit. Very good.

Down but not out. Just got to keep pushing forward and so what I can.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

So ended up not going to the gym yesterday for Legs. I had to much going on, I was feeling the worst I have felt with this whole illness. So I ended up eating some more oats, some sweets and some Quest bars.

I am happy to say that It seems to of done the trick, I am finally feeling better. Or at least I am on the mend,

I got the misses to take some progress pictures (will upload shortly) despite the fact the diet has gone out the window since Saturday and I am happy to say that things are actually just as they should be. Nice lines and I am nice and full, very watery but I do drop water nicely for full separation in about 3 days. Carbs will be set to 120g now until Monday where they will drop to 50g.

I managed an hour and 15 minutes cardio this morning, brisk walk with the dog.

I am going to head to the gym and do some light sets on Back, Biceps and Traps and then head back to hit legs HARD at 6:30

Fingers crossed as the day goes on I continue to feel better.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Managed to get to the gym and do some light back and traps work. The aim was just to get a bump, get a small sweat on and burn some callories and deplete myself a bit.

Front Lat Pull Downs SS

Straight Arm Pull Down 5 x 20 x 10 Plates

Underhand Grip pull Down SS

Rear Lat Pull Down (Very Wide) 5 x 20 x 10 Plates

Single Arm Hammer Strength High Row 5 x 15 x 80kg (8 Reps, 4 Reps, 2 Reps, 1 Rep, Switching Arm)

Forward Dumbell Shurgs 4 x 20 x 30kg

Will be heading back at 6:30 to hit Legs and catch up on the workout I missed yesterday.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

So last night was legs, and by god did they get a utter pounding! 600 reps in total. with a mix of heavy drop sets and high rep pump sets.

Leg Extension Back 5 x 20, 2 plates added at a time and then drop set back up

Leg Extension Forward 5 x 20, 2 plates added at a time and then drop set back up

Lying Leg Curls 5 x 20, 2 plates added at a time and then drop set back up

Hack Squat 5 x 5, 120kg, 160kg, 180kg, 200kg, 200kg, supersetted straight into standing calve raises 5 x 20, last set 5 x hack squat, 20 calve raises, 2 plates off and repeat

Stiff Leg Dead Lift 5 x 20

Close Stance Leg Press, slowl partial reps, focus on quads 5 x 15

I was a shaking, dropping dead mess by the end, CNS was fried, but the workout felt amazing to be able to push my self like I normally do.

Managed to squeeze in some posing in at the end too.

Cardio will be fun today...NOT!

Food for today is as follows:

M1: 8 EGG WHITES, 4 WHOLE EGGS

M2: 150G CHICKEN, 300G WEDGES OR 60G OATS

M3: 150G CHICKEN, 300G WEDGES OR 60G OATS

M4: 150G CHCIKEN, 300G WEDGES OR 60G OATS

M5: 200 MINCE, 300G WEDGES OR 60G OATS


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Managed 30 mins cardio this morning, was flat on my arse.

Heading to the gym for 2:00. I have started training with a new partner for the last few sessions and I have found it is really helping. He trains just as hard as I do and he really pushes me to fail. Just what you need during the last few weeks of prep and even better in peak week.

I have asked him if he wants to train with me through my off season (when I get the job done with the misses) as I know with the right training partner, the drug protocol that i have put together and training balls to wall flat out every session will mean I get the best out of it.

Today's work out is looking like this:

REAR DELT BENCH FLYS - 5 X 25,20,15,12,10 DROP SET

SIDE RAISES - 5 X 25.20,15,12,10 DROP SET

SMITH PRESS - 1WUS 4 X 20,15,12,10 DROP SET

REAR DELT CABLE FLYS FINISHER 4 X 20

INCLINE SMITH PRESS - 1WUS 4 X 20,15,12,10 DS

HAMMER PRESS - 4 X 20,15,12,10 DROP SET

PEC DEC 4 X 25,20,15,12 - FOCUS ON SQUEEZE AND 1 SECOND HOLD

ROPE PUSH DOWN SUPER SET WITH SINGLE CABLE TRICEPS EXTENSION 4 X FAIL

BAR PUSH DOWN SUPER SET WITH REVERSE GRIP BAR PUSH DOWN 4 X FAIL

Yes it is high volume but there is a very good mix of heavy weights and drop sets in there.

I have actually started to slowly deplete my self from today, so carbs will gradually decrease by the day and the higher rep stuff will increase.

I will still be going heavy on the last sets and to fail to make sure I keep as much fullness and density as possible.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Feeling a little bit better again today, still not 100%, waiting on a call from the Doctors to see if I think I need some more meds, still feeling run down and a bit groggy but its hard to tell if that is the abcess or prep life.

Going to go and smash another horrendous workout, stupid amount of reps, super and drop sets to get me depleted as much as possible.

Then I think I am going to take Saturday & Sunday off, maybe just do cardio. Or I may just do a full body workout tomorrow, nothing heavy, again just depletion. Will see how I feel tomorrow, I think my CNS is fried from the intensity of workouts I have been doing these last few days and the fact that I am still Ill.

Will update with the workout later.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

This is how Back, Traps & Biceps went today. Shaking dripping mess by the end again.

LAT PULL DOWN 5 X 25,20,15,12,10 - DS

CLOSE GRIP ROW 5 X 25,20,15,12,10 - DS

BAR PULL DOWN 5 X 25,20,15,12,10 - DS

HAMMER ROW 5 X 25,20,15,12,10 - DS

BB SHRUGS 5 X 25,20,15,12,10- DS

SMITH SHRUGS 5 X 25,20,15,12,10 - DS

CABLE CURLS 5 X 25,20,15,12,10 - DS

REVERSE CABLE CURLS 5 X 25,20,15,12,10 - DS

Not decided on how to go with the next 2 days. I may take both or one day off. One day at least will be off completely to rest up before peak week.

My mind is complete mush at the moment with everything going on with the Mr's, the little bot, this abcess and infection but I am giving it my all.

I just wish I could focus more and feel the same way I did last time around.

Hopefully things will improve next week and I will get my buzz back.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> This is how Back, Traps & Biceps went today. Shaking dripping mess by the end again.
> 
> LAT PULL DOWN 5 X 25,20,15,12,10 - DS
> 
> ...


 Just keep going mate you are nearly there, loads goin on/bad luck etc but that's life mate and you're are still doing an awesome job, many lesser men would of used anyone of your probs at moment to bury the head and quit but you've keet going like the terminator!

Full respect to u mate


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Just keep going mate you are nearly there, loads goin on/bad luck etc but that's life mate and you're are still doing an awesome job, many lesser men would of used anyone of your probs at moment to bury the head and quit but you've keet going like the terminator!
> 
> Full respect to u mate


 Cheers mate. Just the kind of words that are needed. Going to rest tomorrow and go and work out at 24hr gym in Swindon on Sunday. It's a massive American type gym and motivates me every time.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

So I went and donated blood last night, and I felt better as soon as the needle was in my arm and blood was coming out, just like I did last time.

So some of the fatigue and tiredness I have been suffering with will of been down to high RBC/Hemoglobin levels, probably due to the Tren Ace.

I upped calories a little bit yesterday too and I think this has helped also.

Going to force my self to take the day off today and spend time with the family.

Will keep food more or less the same though.

Then back to it tomorrow with a brutal Chest, Shoulders & Triceps workout over at 24HR Gym in Swindon. Different atmosphere and surroundings should motivate me I think. It is like been in a proper Golds Gym in America.

Have a good one all.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Morning all,


 So the rest day and a few extra calories have done me the world of good. I am still tired and not feeling 100% but I think that's how everyone feels 1 week out.

Off out for an hours fasted cardio now and then over to Swindon to train Chest, Shoulders and Triceps later.

Work out will be as follows.

DECLINE HAMMER PRESS 1WUS, 15, 12, 10, 8 DS

INCLINE SMITH OR MACHINE PRESS 15, 12, 10, 8 DS

PEC DEC 20, 15, 12, 10 DS (1S SQUEEZE)

SHOULDER MACHINE PRESS 15, 12, 10, 8 DS

REAR PEC DEC OR FLYS 25, 20, 15, 10 DS

SIDE RAISES MACHINE 25, 20, 15, 10 DS

ROPE PUSH DOWN 4 X FAIL
BAR PUSH DOWN 4 X FAIL
REVERSE BAR PUSH DOWN 4 X FAIL

Diet looks like this.

M1: 6 WHOLE EGGS

M2, 3 AND 4 200G MINCE AND 100G RICE.

M5: 200G CHICKEN AND 300 WEDGES


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

BoomTime said:


> So the rest day and a few extra calories have done me the world of good. I am still tired and not feeling 100% but I think that's how everyone feels 1 week out.
> 
> Off out for an hours fasted cardio now and then over to Swindon to train Chest, Shoulders and Triceps later.
> 
> ...


 A rest and higher cal/carb day always goes down a treat. Whilst i was cutting id stick to diet 6 days tgen 7th go to kaspas for a blowout.

Do you not use shakes at all mate?

Also very high resolution I've noticed you do. Is this just for prep or how you prefer to train even when off season?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Abc987 said:


> A rest and higher cal/carb day always goes down a treat. Whilst i was cutting id stick to diet 6 days tgen 7th go to kaspas for a blowout.
> 
> Do you not use shakes at all mate?
> 
> Also very high resolution I've noticed you do. Is this just for prep or how you prefer to train even when off season?


 I will using a 3 on one off split in my off season, 3 days heavy 1 day off, 3 days hypertrophy 1 day off and repeat.

I do not use shakes, but simply only because I am lactose intolerant and allergic to soya (its in everything as a cheap filler)

No, its just towards the last week or two of prep or when running DNP.

You will not grow in those times anyway so its just about stimulating the muscle, maintain what you have and filling it with blood and nutrition. There is some that would suggest that it is also a way to burn extra calories. I am not sure on this one my self as I have not looked into it ion detail but the theory is there. Its not going to hurt.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

Peak week is here. Up at 5am all week to get the water loading started, cardio done and early morning sessions when I have most enegry.

purposely went high on carbs yesterday coming into peak week to help me remain fuller this time. Looking a bit watery this morning but I am confident the process will work and I will get it right. If things are not going how they should be by tomorrow or Wednesday I can always add another days depletion in and just carb up over 1 day and the morning of the show. I am going to try and keep carbs at 30g today (I did 50g last time)

It's legs depletion today. It is going to be an emotional workout I can tell you that.

5 X 20 FRONT LAST SET DS
5 X 20 BACK LAST SET DS
5 X 20 HAMSTRINGS LAST SET DS
HACK SQUAT 5 X 5 LAST SET DS
STANDING CALVE RAISES 5 X 20 LAST DS
BB STIFF LEG DEADS 5 X 20 LAST SET DS
CLOSE STANCE LEG PRESS 5 X 15

TOTAL REPS 600 NOT INCLUDING DROP SETS.

All sets will be concentrating on the squeeze and activation and stimulating the muscle.

Wish me luck.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all,

Yesterday was savage.

I think I trained legs to hard and ended up getting a fever all afternoon, cold sweats, head ache and my whole body was in pieces. I could not even move.

A combination of that, along with the fact I am still Ill, on 50g carbs, and generally run down is getting the better of me. I am really not happy with how I am looking but I am going to push on anyway. It is only my 2nd show after all.

I think I have been dieting and on AAS for so long now that my body is just not responding how it was/should be. Never mind, what will be will be.

Woke up super tired today even though I managed to get an extra hour in bed.

Today is Back, Traps & Biceps depletion.

Will go something like this

LAT PULL DOWN 5 X 20

UNDER HAND GRIP PULL DOWN 5 X 20

WIDE LAT PULL DOWN BEHIND HEAD 5 X 20

STRAIGHT ARM PULL DOWN 5 X 20

HAMMER HIGH ROW 5 X 20

BARBELL SHRUGS 5 X 20

BICEP CABLE CURLS 5 X 20

ROPE CABLE CURL 5 X 20

Food for today is below:

M1: 6 WHOLE EGGS, 6 EGG WHITES, MIXED SPICE, STEVIA, RASPBERRY SMOOTHIE

M2: 200G BEEF, 10G CHEESE, 100G WEDGES

M3: 200G BEEF, 10G CHEESE, 100G WEDGES

M4: 200G BEEF, 10G CHEESE, 150G WEDGES

M5: 200G BEEF, 10G CHEESE, 150G WEDGES


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all

Still feeling sick, and I still have swelling in my neck from the abcess. Literally feel like my body is at breaking point. Little man was up all night with night tremors and a temp of 40.1 so we rang 101 this moening and have been advised to run him to the doctors. Doctor has given him some antibs and put it down to a throat infection. Possibly from me I suppose but my condtion is not contagious, but it seems to much like coincide.

Final depletion day today. Of chest, shoulders and triceps looks like this.

REAR DELTS BENCH RAISE 5 X 20
SIDE RAISES 5 X 20
DUMBELL PRESS 5 X 20
INCLINE SMITH PRESS 5 X 20
HAMMER PRESS 5 X 20
PEC DEC 5 X 20
TRICEP PUSH DOWN 5 X 20
V BAR PUSH DOWN 5 X 20
ROPE PUSH DOWN 5 X 2

I am going to up carbs slightly today because I am literally dying and I am not going to be able to complete the work out. I have decided just to have fun with the prep this time and try some different things coming into the last few days as I am not happy with how I look anyway. My body is just beat, really beat. Just a few more days and then I can rest up for a few days and get my head back on straight.

Mentally I am exhausted I am not going to lie, with everything going on I feel close to breaking but my partner is keeping me going and close friends pushing me through.

May even start my carb up tonight and chuck indouble cardio for the last 2 days. I will see how I feel.

Have a good one guys.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

What height are you bud?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> Morning all
> 
> Still feeling sick, and I still have swelling in my neck from the abcess. Literally feel like my body is at breaking point. Little man was up all night with night tremors and a temp of 40.1 so we rang 101 this moening and have been advised to run him to the doctors. Doctor has given him some antibs and put it down to a throat infection. Possibly from me I suppose but my condtion is not contagious, but it seems to much like coincide.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that about your boy mate. Always a concern when their temp is that high. So close now mate so stay strong and deliver the best you can on the day then get some well-earned rest and family time.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

RexEverthing said:


> Sorry to hear that about your boy mate. Always a concern when their temp is that high. So close now mate so stay strong and deliver the best you can on the day then get some well-earned rest and family time.


 Ditto the above, as u say mate Fcuk it and enjoy it best u can and who knows what will happen show day....,you are due some luck aswell


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Bloody hell mate. Been off here for a while and just caught up. Stick in there bud. Use these carb up days as a chance to relax and don't drive yourself even more into the ground. Like you said try to have fun with it and don't forget to go at least double on what you consumed morning of the show! 

Hang in there mate. Will all seem like a distant dream in a couple of weeks!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

M1T said:


> What height are you bud?


 I am 5'10



Dieseldave said:


> Bloody hell mate. Been off here for a while and just caught up. Stick in there bud. Use these carb up days as a chance to relax and don't drive yourself even more into the ground. Like you said try to have fun with it and don't forget to go at least double on what you consumed morning of the show!
> 
> Hang in there mate. Will all seem like a distant dream in a couple of weeks!


 Thanks mate, I am loading 800g today, 400g tomorrow but then this lot at night for fats. Then morning of the show I am having 3 Breakfast Bagels, 3 Hash Browns with extra salt on the way up the show in the car with my feet up.










I have had so much going on that things just have not worked out how I would of liked, but that is life, we just have to deal with it and rock on. So as you say going to have fun with it and see what happens. I will certainly enjoy the food if nothing else! I am also on first so if I do poorly its not like I have waited around all day and suffered. I can draw a line in the sand, go and enjoy some junk and then enjoy the rest of the day/show.

I think it is safe to say either way I have done all I could. I am happy knowing that. All of my mates said they would of thrown in the towel weeks ago.

I am going fro Five Guys after the show, then to the Nottingham Donut Company, then going back to watch the rest of the show. Then we are going to Reds true BBQ for dinner before we hit the town. Going to let my hair down and then watch the show on the Sunday and go to Rub BBQ for dinner also 

Lots to look forward too regardless. Then I will be taking 3 or 4 days off (maybe even a whole week) to get my head straight.

Food today is as below

M1: 100G DATES, 200G CINNAMON GRAHAMS, 300ML LACTOSE FREE MILK, 300ML EGG WHITES

M2: 50G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE, 1 LENNY AND LARRYS COOKIE, 4 BOURBONS (BECAUSE I FANCIED THEM)

M3: 50G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE

M4: 50G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE

M5: 50G CHICKEN, 250G JASMINE RICE

Today is the last workout before the show, full body pump up session, just to give the carbs somewhere to go. Focusing on contraction and just to the point of getting a pump.

ALL SETS ARE 3 X 15

LEG EXTENSIONS

LEG PRESS

LYING LEG CURLS

STIFF LEG DEADS

STANDING CALVE RAISES (6 X 15)

HAMMER PRESS

INCLINE SMITH PRESS

SMITH SHOULDER PRESS

CABLE LATERIAL RAISES

LAT PULL DOWN

HAMMER HIGH ROW

BAR PUSH DOWN

REVERSE BAR PUSH DOWN

CABLE CURL

HAMMER CURL

BARBELL SHRUGS

SMITH SHRUGS (BEHIND)

Looking forward to to a complete day of rest tomorrow, removing all the hair and seeing what I actually look like with some food in me and dried out a bit more.

On another bonus note. I went into Morrisons this morning and they had yellow stickers all over their Gluten, dairy and soya free range. (My misses is gluten free and I am soya and dairy free, I know what a pair right) So I got loads of muffins to fat load with tomorrow reduced to 9p from £2.50 and cakes reduced to 39p from £4, and some thins.


----------



## M1T (Aug 2, 2016)

Those cakes look epic


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

M1T said:


> Those cakes look epic


 The chocolate logs are the ones mate. Due to the lactose intolerance and being allergic to soya it is hard to find things like this I can eat (close to show anyway, when I cheat I just eat what ever and put up with the bloating but can not do that close to show of course)


----------



## H_JM_S (Mar 27, 2012)

They have a rubs in Birmingham and it's the best BBQ style food I've ever had ... Sh*ts on reds imo!

Just read through the whole journal ... killed some time at work lol

Nice to see you training with others memebrs and helping them out :thumb

All the best for the show!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Mate you will need that week off. You've been preppin longer than me and held a better condition and for longer. And I'm feeling a hangover from prep this week definitely, mentally and physically. Don't be afraid of food after at least the first week and best of luck for the show, starting to feel a bit jealous now!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> Dieseldave said:
> 
> 
> > Mate you will need that week off. You've been preppin longer than me and held a better condition and for longer. And I'm feeling a hangover from prep this week definitely, mentally and physically. Don't be afraid of food after at least the first week and best of luck for the show, starting to feel a bit jealous now!
> ...


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

You'll be twitching after 2 days, back in gym on day 3 and back to BB diet day 4


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

TITO said:


> You'll be twitching after 2 days, back in gym on day 3 and back to BB diet day 4


 I will be you are right.

I have promised my self the time off though forced and I know I can feel by body needs it.

It will help having a rest going into the fertility cycle as well


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Morning all.

So......yesterday I hit 800g of carbs around 100g of fats, and a few things that I did not track (flapjack, a few bourbons and 2 Lenny & Larrys) and I have woken up 3lbs lighter than yesterday and the lightest I have been this whole prep.

Today is a rest day. I am going to do some light cardio of walking the dog, train the misses this morning and then training a friend later just to keep me busy. I may well go higher than the planned 500g on carbs today now as I am still flat and the 800g clearly has not touched the sides, I will play it by the mirror though and load fats tonight and tomorrow morning. Playing around with the process and just enjoying it, If I spill I spill.

Water will be kept at 9l again today and cut at around 5-6pm, then a class of wine or gin before bed,

Lets see what happens, Watch this space


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome dedication despite the many set backs that would have broken most people. Good luck and enjoy the day, and the break afterwards


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

GPRIM said:


> Awesome dedication despite the many set backs that would have broken most people. Good luck and enjoy the day, and the break afterwards


 Thanks mate.

This is getting destroyed through the week after along with a papa johns, burgers, fish and chips and what ever absolutely disgusting junk I can get my grubby mitts on. I don't care about rebound it's all about relaxing, recovery, mental break and satisfying cravings before I hit it hard again the week after. A week of TM DNP and I'll be back to show condtion anyway hahaha.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> This is getting destroyed through the week after along with a papa johns, burgers, fish and chips and what ever absolutely disgusting junk I can get my grubby mitts on. I don't care about rebound it's all about relaxing, recovery, mental break and satisfying cravings before I hit it hard again the week after. A week of TM DNP and I'll be back to show condtion anyway hahaha.
> 
> View attachment 135992


 Look at that stash! You've earned every mouthful of that mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

No top ten for me this weekend at the UKBFF British Championships. Yes I am disappointed but that said I am very proud to of got up on stage with the best beginner bodybuilders in the country.

The standard was next level in my class. There were competitors coming in over 100kg (more than 20kg heavier than myself) shredded to the bone. I am content and again proud to be the 12th best beginner bodybuilder in the country. Considering I started my bodybuilding journey only 1 year ago and considering I have been on heavy antibiotics and painkillers for a Perticular Abcess in my throat and unable to train for 3 weeks, some huge personal set backs and family troubles.

Now it's time to take a nice week off to deload, get as fat as humanly possible and allow my body some much needed rest and repair. I will be taking a year out of competitive bodybuilding to allow my self to grow in my off season and come back bigger and better than ever.

I will be starting the Fertility cycle today, I will start a separate log for this.

Some pics from the weekend.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> No top ten for me this weekend at the UKBFF British Championships. Yes I am disappointed but that said I am very proud to of got up on stage with the best beginner bodybuilders in the country.
> 
> The standard was next level in my class. There were competitors coming in over 100kg (more than 20kg heavier than myself) shredded to the bone. I am content and again proud to be the 12th best beginner bodybuilder in the country. Considering I started my bodybuilding journey only 1 year ago and considering I have been on heavy antibiotics and painkillers for a Perticular Abcess in my throat and unable to train for 3 weeks, some huge personal set backs and family troubles.
> 
> ...


 Well done mate! Who were top 3?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RexEverthing said:


> Well done mate! Who were top 3?


 3 blokes who looked like they were made out of granite.

There is no way they were beginners and one of the top ten said to me back stage that he had competed in NABBA 3 years ago. You could tell just by how the warmed up and there muscle density and maturity. Some of them were at least 30 as well, and I am fairly sure looking they way they did there is no way they would of waited that long to compete.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> 3 blokes who looked like they were made out of granite.
> 
> There is no way they were beginners and one of the top ten said to me back stage that he had competed in NABBA 3 years ago. You could tell just by how the warmed up and there muscle density and maturity. Some of them were at least 30 as well, and I am fairly sure looking they way they did there is no way they would of waited that long to compete.


 Unusual for someone in the fitness industry to lie or withhold information...

Has the experience made you more or less determined to compete again?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

BoomTime said:


> 3 blokes who looked like they were made out of granite.
> 
> There is no way they were beginners and one of the top ten said to me back stage that he had competed in NABBA 3 years ago. You could tell just by how the warmed up and there muscle density and maturity. Some of them were at least 30 as well, and I am fairly sure looking they way they did there is no way they would of waited that long to compete.


 Who were top 3?. 3 blokes..hahaha

You have done a great job mate and your progress is impressive as well as inspiring. So, what's the plan now?. How much of gap you are thinking of giving till the next comp and the scale that you would be aiming for?

Congrats for the show and it takes a lot of courage just to stand there and standing there and looking good is much more than that. :thumbup1:


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

RexEverthing said:


> Unusual for someone in the fitness industry to lie or withhold information...
> 
> Has the experience made you more or less determined to compete again?


 Trophy hunters!

It has made me more hungry for it. If I am completely honest when it came to the day I was beat before I even got to the show. I loaded over 2500g of carbs and way over 250g of fat over the 3 days and nothing even started to fill me out. My mind and body were broken, it was not responding to the food, training or the AAS. I am not one to make excuses but its true. I still have the infection in my throat so I am having to start more antibiotics again today as it still has not cleared. This is probably my own fault because I stopped them two days early as they were making me hold water and I did not want to be watery on show day.

I have never taken any time to grow, I have always just maintained really so I know I can bring a better package with more time, better training and diet. Now I know what it takes and that I have the capability to do so I think If I take some time off to grow I can come back and make some waves next year.


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

Be very proud mate, you fcukin got up there and did it! 12th in Britain! Think of how many gym rats in all the gyms across the country who would love to have got the invite and be up there, they just don't have what it takes. plus the fact you had a mountain to climb and u overcame it all and most importantly......U NEVER GAVE UP

u have my respect for life mate, rest up and enjoy your grub :thumbup1:


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice one mate. Did very well considering all the obstacles put in front of you. Time to enjoy the finer things in life for a bit


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Who were top 3?. 3 blokes..hahaha
> 
> You have done a great job mate and your progress is impressive as well as inspiring. So, what's the plan now?. How much of gap you are thinking of giving till the next comp and the scale that you would be aiming for?
> 
> Congrats for the show and it takes a lot of courage just to stand there and standing there and looking good is much more than that. :thumbup1:


 The plan now is to start a Fertility cycle as per the below. I will be staying on that until the misses is pregnant,

Then I will do a year long off season and come back and probably aim to do some damage in the 95-100kg category.

It really depends on how long the baby making takes, but I am hoping to be back competing early 2018 maybe even late 2017 if all goes well.

*FERTILITY CYCLE*





*DIET: P:250, C:350, FAT:80 (NON TRAINING DAYS: P250, C150, F40)*





*CARDIO: 30 MINUTES ED*





WEEK 1 - 3: HCG: 2500IU EOD. HMG: 75IU EOD, PROVIRON: 200MG ED

AND THEN





HMG: 75IU: M/F

HCG: 1000IU: M/W/F

HGH: 4IU M/W/F (30 MINS PRIOR TO WORKOUT)

HUMALOG: 5IU ED - (15 MINUTES PRIOR TO WORKOUT & THEN THE BELOW

10 MINUTES LATER: 2 X RAGING FULL, 1 AMINOTAUR, 1 NITRO X

AFTER EACH SET: 1 X RAGING FULL, 1 AMINOTAUR,

AFTER WORKOUT: 300ML EGG WHITES, 1 BANANA, 50G OATS, ICE, BLENDED

50MG CLOMID ED

20MG NOLVA ED

100MG PROV ED

20MG CIALIS ED

CLEN 2 WEEKS ON 2 OFF

500MG DNP: F/S/S (EVERY OTHER WEEKEND)

VIT D 10000IU ED

VIT E 10000IU ED

CUCUMIN 1500 ED

FERTILE AID: AS PER BOTTLE DOSE ED

TAURO TEST V2: AS PER BOTTLE ED

OMEGA 3,6,9: 10G ED


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Good luck with the fertility log buddy!

I am currently on my 4th week of PCT. Wife cycle is due tomorrow fingers crossed it doesn't come lol. If it does I really do hope it happens next month. I hate not feeling like an over powered testosterone fuelled man lol!!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

herc said:


> Good luck with the fertility log buddy!
> 
> I am currently on my 4th week of PCT. Wife cycle is due tomorrow fingers crossed it doesn't come lol. If it does I really do hope it happens next month. I hate not feeling like an over powered testosterone fuelled man lol!!


 Thanks mate.

I will be doing a log my self so be sure to check in there.

First lot of Jabs are going in tonight, before bed.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

BoomTime said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> I will be doing a log my self so be sure to check in there.
> 
> First lot of Jabs are going in tonight, before bed.


 will do buddy :thumb


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

Some post show foods:

The new Baby making protocol log is up, so will be moving over to there now.


----------

